# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - July 2009



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
July 2009*​
*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
012150EDT Jul 09/020150UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 supplying vehicles of American invaders destroyed in Kandahar"


> Today morning at approximately 9 am, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate  attacked a logistical convoys of the American invaders on Kandahar -Herat highway in Kaj kali area of Maewand district of Kandahar province .in Attack 2 supplying  vehicles of American invaders and 2 military vehicles of gourd police were destroyed and 7 puppet were killed and 3 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In explosion 29 British invaders and puppet soldiers were killed and hurt  in Helmand"


> Today morning at approximately 8:00am, 18 British invaders and puppet soldiers were either killed and 11wounded in a explosion carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British invaders and their puppets soldiers in Lashkargah dorahi area in Grishk  District of Helmand Province.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2009)

The Taliban is publishing (alleged) stats from its  so-called OP Victory announced at the end of April 2009 for "the Islamic Emirate States South Western States of the country's north" (the spokesperson quoted tends to share "news" about claimed attacks in southwest and northwest AFG).  

Link to original in Arabic here and GoogleEnglish translation here - .pdf scans (Arabic and GoogleEnglish) also attached to this post if you don't want to click to a jihadi web page.



> .... 1. The destruction of 186 military tank.
> 2. The destruction of a Ranger 174.
> 3.  The destruction of 35 cars Saraf Toyota of security companies.
> 4. The destruction of 114 hip a small box.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021750EDT Jul 09/022150UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"At least 52 American invader army terrorists killed in frenzy battles in Helmand" (First item)


> From Wednesday night 01-07-2009, frenzy firefighting has continued between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the American invader army terrorists in different areas of Helmand province, when this news was report, in the fighting at that time Mujahideen had killed atleast twenty six American terrorists and wounded a large number.  Thursday morning 02-07-2009 at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated remote controlled landmines targeting American invader army terrorists in Khalaj area in Nawa district of Helmand province. In the landmines blasts eleven invader terrorists were killed and few were wounded.  Also, Thursday midnight 02-07-2009, in Khasro area of the same district firefight started between Mujahideen and American invaders, in which one enemy tank was blown up with a remote controlled landmine, the tank was destroyed and the terrorists in it were killed, fifteen more American invader army terrorists were killed and few were wounded also one Mujahid was martyred and two were wounded in the fighting. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"26 American marines invaders were killed and hurt  in Helmand"


> From last night farce firefighting continued in deftent areas of Helmand province, in firefight 26 American marines killed and a large number were wounded.  Today morning at approximately 8:00am, 11 Marines invaders soldiers were either killed and few wounded in a explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on Marines  invaders soldiers in Khalaj area in Nawa District of Helmand Province.  Also last midnight in Khasro area of same district firefight started between American marines and mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in 1 tank was blew up by remote controlled landmine which was totally destroyed and fighting 15 invaders killed few wounded also 1 mujahid was martyred and 2 wounded.    Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




" Killing 18 and wounding 11 soldiers, the result of an explosion at the intersection of Hkurjah <Helmand> (Victory)" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 1/7/2009
> According to the details shortly before eight o'clock in the morning on Wednesday in the explosion which was carried out by mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (victory) on a foot patrol of the joint forces, killing and wounding twenty-nine (29) soldiers of the occupying forces and the client.  Result reports, the blast was strong against the enemy forces while traveling from the center to center in the region.  The ten soldiers killed eight clients and occupation and eleven others were injured in the blast.  Soon after the explosion, the area surrounded the enemy, the enemy was busy and the transfer of their dead bodies.




"3 tank destroyed, 9 terrorists soldiers killed in (H)elmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 01-07-2009,the British invader army  came under armed attack by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Spinmasjid and Majadak areas of Grishk district  of Helmand Province.  According to a report, in the attacked 3 tanks were destroyed and killing all invaders soldiers on board.  A large number of enemy soldiers were also wounded in the attack and later in the bloody attack.  Also in Aopashak area of same district in ambush 9 puppet soldier killed 3 wounded.Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"2 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 01-02-2009, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in 31st area of Nadali district near Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A vehicle of puppet police blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon 02-07-2009 at approximately 10 am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in bazaar of Musa Kala district of Helmand province. in Explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 2 puppet terrorists were killed 2 wounded.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"27 puppet police killed, 2 chic <check> posts captured <captured> in Zabul"


> Today morning 02-07-2009 at approximately 4:00 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked  puppet police check posts in Pashi ban area in Shinki district of Zabul province, in the attack Mujahideen took controlled of the posts 5vehicles were destroyed and 27 puppets police killed few wounded and other fled from the area, also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty in attack 2 mujahideen were martyred and 3 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050915EDT Jul 09/051315UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Deputy-commander of Registan District Killed"


> The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  detonated a planted bomb in Registan district ,  destroying  a police ranger pick-up which was heading toward a military outpost.  The report adds, deputy-commander of  security of the said district was killed on spot as a result of the explosion while his 3 body guards received injuries. No casualties to the Mujahideen are reported.  (Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar, 4,7,09)




"Two hireling  soldiers killed, and two injured."


> The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  launched an attack on the Kabul-Kandahar high way  during an ambush, destroying a ranger pick-up. The report adds the Mujahideen killed two  stooge soldiers , and wounded two others. They also captured  a soldier of the surrogate army of the Kabul  Administration during the operation.   Mujahideen have received no losses in this attack.  (Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar 4.7.09)




"13 police men killed in Helmand"


> Under the current military offensive of Mujahideen titled Nasrat “ victory”,  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  carried out vast attacks  on the headquarters of Gereshk district of Helmand province.  The report adds, Mujahideen  launched simultaneous attacks on  the security department, municipality, intelligence bureau and the provincial prison earlier in night.  The report says, the Mujahideen captured a military outpost in front of the provincial prison, killing all six soldiers manning the outpost.  7 police men were  also  killed by Mujahideen in  a corolla car  which came under attack of the Mujahideen. The attack continued for two hours.  two Muhaideen received injuries and one martyrdom( We are creation of Allah (SwT)  and to Him is  our return)   ( Qari Y. Ahmadi, Helmand 4.7.09)




" 4 cars for the destruction of the result of enemy attack on their convoy in Meond" <Maywand> (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 vehicles destroyed due to enemy attack on their convoy in Meond <Maywand>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 1/7/2009
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the ninth on Saturday morning on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in the region, "kg Kariz" near the center of Kandahar province Meond state on the road to Kandahar Herat highway, which resulted in the destruction of two cars of the type of Toyota Saraf soldiers of Governors, trucks and supplies.  News by road, which carried out the attack during an ambush, resulting in the death of (7) soldiers and wounding (3) others.  And the struggling sheep weapons of soldiers killed in the attack.




"3 Tanks of American marines terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 02-02-2009, 3 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Hazarsat and Khalj areas  of Nawa district near Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 U.S. soldiers killed and injured many more in the battle in Helmand Jermser <Garmsir>" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Very direct battle yesterday (2009-07-02) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying U.S. forces in the region, "Darwisan" near the peat thousand Jermser Center in Helmand Province.  The battle began in the region when American troops tried to launch operations against the Mujahideen in the village, which is under the control of the Mujahideen near the center of the province, where Astuge enemy armor and infantry attacks and bombings, armed mujahideen.  A result of explosions that have been tactical and one after the other, killing 7 U.S. soldiers and wounded many others.  After the heavy explosions forced the enemy forces to withdraw to the rear, and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position.  During the battle which lasted for direct throughout the day, to the loss of killed and wounded the enemy has also increased, and the intensity of the bombing of the enemy's heavy weapons and bombs, the result of indiscriminate air strikes were two civilians and four wounded jihadists.




"Two hireling soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  ambushed two pedestrian soldiers  in Rada area of Sheink district of Zabul province. They were patrolling the area on foot.  The Mujahideen captured two A-k 47 guns and wireless sets  as a booty.   ( Q.Y. Ahmadi  Zabul, 4.7.09)


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051915EDT Jul 09/052315UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen shot down 4 helicopters of invaders" (first item) – Taliban claims shoot-down of 2 Chinooks in Helmand .pdf  download version at non-terrorist web page available here and here - Arabic version - Arabic into GoogEng


> (Official English)  Mujahideen shot down 4 helicopters of invaders Sunday 05-07-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic emirate of Afghanistan have shot down 4 helicopters of the enemy in the past 24 hours with anti-aircraft guns .... Mujahideen destroyed another helicopter in Gramser district of Helmand province. American forces based in Helmand have launched attacks against the areas liberated by Mujahideen. However, the Mujahideen, using tip-and-run tactics, have sustained great losses on the enemy including material and life casualties ….. The invading enemy usually does not unveil their losses. They ascribe such losses to technical faults in the helicopters. But with all the military power that the enemy have, they are not able to put down the resistance of the Mujahideen but are facing stiff resistance from Mujahideen who have made the Afghan land a swamp for the invaders.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> (Google English)  .... According to reports, Mujahideen shot down at 10 on a military helicopter on an enemy in the state of unanswered Juebar Kapisa province, when they were coming to the region to participate in the battle zone, after the mujahideen against the enemy in two separate militant Jermser in Helmand Province, where the helicopter was shot down by Mujahideen Type Chinook and was completely destroyed and damaged another helicopter that was carrying the dead and wounded soldiers from the region, and forced the emergency landing ....




"Killing 32 and wounding 11 soldiers, the result of a martyrdom attack in Hkurjah" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 4/7/2009
> Was one of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, the hero / Mohammad Omar at the fourth and half of the afternoon attack in a crowded martyrs of the puppet army soldiers in "Cicek" the mandate of the Center for Blchukrajat Helmand, on the road between this city and Kandahar, killing 32 soldiers, the inclusion of two and injured 11 others seriously injured.  It also destroyed 15 vehicles of the type of Saraf of the enemy's attack, the result of martyrdom, which was a car bomb of the type of hip Toyota.  The words of witnesses: the severity of a car bomb blast changed the forms of the dead soldiers was not merely know and burned completely.  It was busy when the attack wearing a large number of soldiers the number of client coverage of their advice in the area in question.




"17 U.S. soldiers killed in explosions Province Jermser <Garmsir>" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 5/7/2009
> Have been two consecutive years by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate yesterday afternoon near the "village Hrato" in "Mian Központi" Jermser in the province of Helmand, killing seven U.S. soldiers, at least.  According to detail, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device after controlling for the infantry soldiers in the Journal of the American forces when they were trying to search the homes of innocent people.  After the blast, other U.S. soldiers arrived at the scene, and then the dawn of the Mujahideen rockets and planted bombs Alhawan there, killing seventeen (17) soldiers and wounded many others.  After the heavy explosions, which clashed directly with the enemy, the battle lasted for half an hour, but did not cause any kind of mujaheddins losses.




"3 mechanisms for the destruction of the enemy's military joint improvised explosive devices in the Musa Qala (Victory)" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 4/7/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning) in the (victory) in a car bomb RENGER of a joint patrol of the occupying forces and the client in the "skin" Province of Musa Qala in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of a car and killing the enemy (7) soldiers of the Army, the client them.  According to another report, the dawn of the mujahideen tanks of the occupying forces of military improvised explosive device in the eleventh hour of the afternoon when the convoy was the enemy of the military with the "do care" in the same province.  The blast destroyed a tank and the enemy was killed and all those inside.  According to another report, the other blew up a tank of Britons at seven this morning by a bomb planted in the region, "Etemchi" in the same province, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all inside.




"Losses inflicted on British troops after the explosions and Bkalphm Province Nawzad" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 4/7/2009
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the ten o'clock this morning an explosion in the tank of the British military in the "booth" of Nawzad <Novi Zad> district in Helmand province, and immediately after the explosion, soldiers began to search the occupiers at the scene of the support of trained dogs, with another explosion them.  According to the report, as a result of the first explosion destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all of the inside of the British, which resulted in the second blast killed two British soldiers and Kalphm.  The transfer of the enemy after the attacks of British soldiers killed the dog and helicopter to their position.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated two explosive devices in the tanks of the occupiers "Alizo" near the center of the same province, resulting in the destruction of two tanks of the enemy killed and wounded all the soldiers inside of the occupiers.  Adds the report, after the attacks targeted the armed Mujahideen attack a tank shell and the other was burned on the spot, was also killed and wounded soldiers are occupiers.




"(D)eath and injury of many of the occupiers in the battle of Nad Ali in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to another report, the mujahideen in the early hours this morning, the tenth of an explosive device in troops occupied the "false Abad" in the same province and killed (3) occupation soldiers and wounded two others wounded.  After the explosion, extreme Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on soldiers who have to transport their dead and wounded from the scene of the explosion.  None of the mujahideen any kind of losses.  According to detail, strong direct battle began at seven in the morning (2009-07-05) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying forces in the region, "Chen Village" on the club to boycott the state of Helmand, killing two (2) and a number of occupiers another injured.  At the end of the battle, which lasted a whole hour, a Mujahid and one was injured.




"6 soldiers killed 6 of the Romanian police and the state of the client Zabul" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, was killed yesterday (2009-07-04) Six of Romanian soldiers in a massive explosion in "Turnq" Bqlat Center Zabul province.  It also destroyed in the explosion of the enemy's military tank as well.  In another report from the Zabul province, Mujahideen attacked yesterday evening at a police patrol at "Znzir" the city of Qalat, killing six policemen, and police vehicles were damaged during the attack which lasted half an hour.




"Statistics of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan operations against the enemy for the month of June & July, 2009 (jamadiul Akhir 1430 hajari)" (scroll down page to see chart) - .pdf version also attached to post


> Highlights of Claims
> 297 “civilians martyred”
> 182 “mujahid wounded”
> 86 “mujahid martyred”
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062005EDT Jul 09/070005UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom operation killed 16 invader and puppet soldiers near airport in Kandahar 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Sixteen killed occupation soldiers and agents in a martyrdom attack at the gate of the airport
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was one of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, the hero / Abu-Hassan, known as "believer" of the population of Kandahar, an attack by the martyrs in a few hours, only a quarter of the tenth this morning (2009-07-06) on the e-tank forces occupied Kandahar highway Baldk at the gate of the Kandahar airport, resulting in (16) soldiers occupied the inclusion of four soldiers clients.  Also destroyed four (4) mechanisms for large and small of the enemy occupied a result martyrdom attack which was a car bomb Saraf Toyota.  The martyrdom attack, when the military convoy was the enemy in the case of access to the airport.  As the car was badly damaged adjacent to the enemy, and removed a security police near the scene of the explosion and was killed and all those inside.  After the attack the enemy through the dam Baldk Kandahar highway in traffic, as the occupiers and customers are busy moving the corpses of dead soldiers from the region.




"Explosion killed 8 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 6/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion kills eight soldiers of the Army of the customer <Afghan "puppet" forces> in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning (2009-07-05) a car bomb exploded in the Army Ranger in the client's "Nehal" Panjwayi district near the center of the state of Kandahar, killing eight soldiers of the enemy.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, destroyed the enemy in the entire car, killing all crew including the commander.  According to the latest news, yesterday evening, the mujahideen fired rockets at U.S. soldiers who are in the home of the former (the Page) in "Louis and what" the city of Kandahar, resulting in damages to physical and spiritual toll Americans.




"6 puppet soldiers killed in Kajaki, Helmand 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of six soldiers of the army commander in the customer Bcol Kjki
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The outcome of the battle very long yesterday afternoon (2009-07-05) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate puppet army soldiers in the village, "Shah Kariz" village of origin for "Abdel-Salam," Kjki in Helmand province, killing six soldiers of the enemy commander coverage " Allage for "and four others wounded.  According to the report, began the battle in the area when the patrol Astuget Mujahideen ambush the enemy in the region.  At the end of the clashes, which lasted a whole hour, were two of the fighters and the mujahideen sheep weapons and missions of the dead.




"Battle lasted all day near Girishk, Helmand 6/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The battle lasted all day, very near Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, a severe battle between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker British forces occupied since this morning (2009-07-05) in the "Malgir" and "white mosque" near the center of the province north of the city of Jursck Hkurjah status and the mandate of Helmand.  During the battle, which used light and heavy weapons, to the loss of killed and severely wounded the enemy, but there was no precise information yet.  None of the mujahideen heroes during the battle, which lasted until Morocco now, any kind of losses, and God.




"Three Soldiers of the Kabul Stooge Regime Killed in Helmand 7/7/09" (GoogEng) -  English and Arabic version


> (Official English)  Monday, 06 July 2009 10:50 QYAhmadi Helmand
> The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed patrolling vehicles of the hireling army of the Kabul Administration. The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed patrolling vehicles of the hireling army of the Kabul Administration. The incident occurred in Sangain district of Helamnd province, which resulted in the killing of three soldiers of the Amin Akashella unit. The incident occurred in Sangain district of Helamnd province, which resulted in the killing of three soldiers of the Amin Akashella unit. Later, Mujahideen took arms and ammunition of the soldiers and safely returned to their centers. Later, Mujahideen took arms and ammunition of the soldiers and safely returned to their centers. It is to be mentioned that Helmand is one of the provinces of Afghanistan where confrontations between Mujahideen and the invading and stooge Kabul army take place almost on daily basis. It is to be mentioned that Helmand is one of the provinces of Afghanistan where confrontations between Mujahideen and the invading and stooge Kabul army take place almost on daily basis. Mujahideen have been launching regular tip-and – run attacks on the enemy troops under the” Victory Operations” . Mujahideen have been launching regular tip-and - run attacks on the enemy troops under the "Victory Operations". The enemy has launched its own operation prior to the fake election which will be held in August 20 but so far has failed to achieve its targets. The enemy has launched its own operation prior to the fake election which will be held in August 20 but so far has failed to achieve its targets. Eye-witness say, enemy soldiers' morale is sagging in the grueling sun of Helmand. Eye-witness say, enemy soldiers' morale is sagging in the grueling sun of Helmand.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English) The death of three soldiers of the Army of the customer <puppet regime> in Sngen <Sangin>
> ...




"Invaders have more loss in Sangin and Girishk, Helamnd 6/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing death and injury in the very enemy Sngen and Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning (2009-07-06) device at a military patrol of infantry soldiers of British forces in the region, "Tcherkkiano مانده" Sngen in Helmand province, killing five British soldiers and wounded many others.  According to another report, the Mujahideen captured army soldiers drunk on the client, in the "revolving glorious" in the same province.  In another news report, the laying of the mujahideen in the eleventh hour of the afternoon building explosive devices in a point-free security to the police in the region, "Kimberk" Jursck province of the same state, where the arrival of soldiers at the client, they improvised explosive device detonated, killing five soldiers and injuring four others wounded.




"Apach(e) helicopter shot down in Zabul 6/7/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Projection of U.S. military helicopter in Zabul province
> According to the report, a mujahideen of the Islamic state in the one hour of noon today (2009-07-06) as part of a "victory" military helicopters to U.S. forces with heavy machine gun fire in the area of "Anark" describes the state of province of Zabul, which resulted in the helicopter was shot down by the type of Apache to the enemy on the spot and the other of a forced landing in a nearby enemy, and burned there.  After the accident, the enemy surrounded the area and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopters to other positions, and the helicopter is still Almsagotp region.  According to the report, quoted by the two helicopters this morning a number of senior staff from the Bagram air base to a military center for the Americans in the "beacon" in the same district, where at Rjuahma Astahedvhma mujahideen fell one spot and landed in another landing.  It should be mentioned that this is the seventh of the helicopter, where the enemy is targeted and shot down by the Mujahideen during the four days in parts of the country, as recognized by the enemy as well.




"Some cars of puppet army destroyed in Zabul 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destruction of the type of car Toyota Saraf of the enemy in separate attacks in the state of Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up before noon today (2009-07-06) an explosive device in a car Saraf Toyota puppet army soldiers in "Borghi" Siauri the state of Zabul province, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy, killing six soldiers, the commander of the inclusion of one of the points of security.  According to another report, the car of the security soldiers Saraf Rulvll an improvised explosive device in the "Aarhad" description in the province of the same state, resulting in the destruction of the enemy Toyota car Saraf and six soldiers were killed by the agents.  After the explosions and the transfer of the dead soldiers of the enemy to the status of the state, leaving the cars destroyed in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072035EDT Jul 09/080035UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Explosion killed 9 invaders and puppet soldiers in Panjwai, Kandahar 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> * Explosions in the Panjwayi kills nine soldiers as occupiers and agents
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven this morning (2009-07-07) a car bomb exploded in the hip area of the Army customer, "Nehal" unknown in the province of Kandahar, which resulted in the destruction of a car and killed five enemy soldiers where the customers.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device on after dominating in the Journal of the Canadian Forces infantry soldiers in the occupied zone "Derbar village" near a market in the same province, killing (3) occupation soldiers were wounded (11) others.  After the blast, the other Canadian soldiers opened fire machine guns at innocent people, injuring several civilians.  And the transfer of the enemy dead and wounded soldiers by helicopter to their position. *




"Heavy losses of enemy in result of attacks in Kandahar city 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Inflicting heavy losses the result of enemy attacks in the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> A result of severe attacks of the four points of the city of Kandahar, taking a heavy toll on the enemy.  According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state in the ten o'clock last night as part of a "victory" as a result of organized planning and a military regime to the points of the security police in exchange for "a Mazda trucks" in the area of the intersection of the eastern city of Kandahar, Kabul.  After this attack in the eleventh hour last night attacked the struggling small weapons and hand grenades at a building near the police station, "Brencna Cote" at the heart of Kandahar city, resulting in the destruction of a large number of enemy Rieger cars parked outside the police station and the losses suffered severe injuries and killed the enemy.   At the second session yesterday evening Mujahideen attacked with machine-gun fire on a security police in the southern city of Kandahar Karez, resulting in the elimination of the enemy in a full and enable all of the escape.  Also attacked the Mujahideen in the evening, one hour of direct attacks on the security of my points of migrants and substance to this mandate, near "and COTI" west of Kandahar city, where the attacks lasted for half an hour.  During the attacks, which used light and heavy weapons, which involved a large number of Taliban casualties inflicted damage and spiritual damage the enemy.  At the same time, the mujahideen made hand grenades at the police sleeping in the high towers of "Chapel of the New Day" at the University roundabout north of Kandahar city, Kandahar.  Where the losses suffered here was killed and serious injury Bachartiin also, but no accurate information available so far.  After all the attacks were the mujahideen adhaan time this morning, two rockets at the former home of the "Prince of the believers," as it settles a large number of American forces in Assaker is the sixth city of Kandahar, where one of the rockets landed on the petrol ammunition within the Center for the enemy and other housing U.S. soldiers , resulting in damage to physical and spiritual damage the enemy, and saw the flames of all civilian fire high of the Center for the enemy.  After the attacks by the extreme forces of the enemy throughout the night in great turmoil, retired to the security of their mujahideen.  It should be said that such attacks give the enemy a lesson that the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate heroes they always attack on the premises safe and essential in the eyes of the enemy at any time they want.




"Explosion killed 7 American invaders in Sangin 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Bjermser explosion kills seven U.S. soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the ninth this morning (2009-07-06) an explosive device in a tank of American military forces in the region of the "Lion of Allah Khan cold" in a distance of ten kilometers from the district center in Helmand Jermser <Garmsir>.  The blast, which was with a remote control for the destruction of the enemy tank is the type to talk fully and killed seven (7) where the U.S. soldiers.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and taken a number of innocent people as prisoners to their charges of association with Almtfjrin.




"4 puppet soldiers killed in Arghandab, Kandahar 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Four soldiers killed in the Arghandab helpdesk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed on Friday (2009-07-06) Four soldiers of the Army of the client were swimming in bridging the helpdesk on behalf of the Arghandab Haolekot state of Kandahar province.  According to the report, is a large number of soldiers from the client based near the military every day of swimming in the dam, where the mujahideen attacked them yesterday and killed four of them in the water as others fled the scene.  Sheep and weapons of dead soldiers, the mujahideen and other military gear.




"Afghanistan: 2 tank of invaders destroyed in Kandahar 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy in the buttons <Zhari>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at seven this morning, an armed attack on a convoy of a joint military of the occupying forces and the client in the "Sncasar" buttons in the province of Kandahar, which resulted in the destruction of two of the enemy.  During the attack, which was within the enemy's ambush on a convoy on the highway of Kandahar, Kabul, on a car of the Army Ranger R shell client.   According to the report, also targeted a car in addition to the mujahideen puppet army, military tank of foreign occupying forces, resulting in the destruction of the tank and killed (2) and injured two (2) others were wounded.  None of the mujahideen during the attack which lasted half an hour, any kind of losses.




"The Jihadist land of Helmand and the Sagging Operations of the Invaders 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> …. Because of atrocities and civilian blood bath in Helmand province at the hand of the invaders that even farmers have taken up arms to fight against the invading forces. To force Taliban to withdraw from Helmand is a mere daydreaming. However, they will launch propaganda about their victories but it will not portray the realities on ground. Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate will defeat the invaders with the passage of time. They will face a shameful defeat if God willing ….




"Son of Musa Qala District Administrator killed 7/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> Tuesday, 07 July 2009 08:38 Q Y Ahmadi Helmand
> (7.7.09) Abdul Ghaffar, son of Mullah Abdul Salam, the present administrator of Mussa Qala , along with four bodyguards were killed in Shah Karez area of the district when a IED planted by Mujahideen detonated, tearing through his ranger pick-up. It is to be mentioned that Mujahideen had already killed another son of Abdul Salam, the district administrator and his corpse is still not found. Musa Qala is one of the districts of Helmand provinces where the enemy tried to push back Mujahideen and hold it but with all their might, they have not been able to bring it under their full control.




"Mujahideen sustain great losses on the enemy in Helmand 7/7/09"


> Tuesday, 07 July 2009 08:38
> According to reports from Helmand province, five British soldiers lost their lives when a pedestrian patrolling party of the British soldiers happened on mines planted by Mujahideen in Charkh Kyano Manda of Sangin district. In another report from the province, Mujahideen captured one soldier of the Kabul hireling army when he was in a state of intoxication. Similarly, other reports say, five policemen were killed in Kamerak area of Gereshk district when they came to a vacated outpost, which had already been mined by Mujahideen. Five policemen are reported to have been killed as a result of the explosion and four seriously injured




[url=http://is.gd/1qvDk]"1 American invader killed, 10 wounded in blast near Kanishin, Helmand 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Boukanchin explosion kills one, injures ten U.S. soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at four in the afternoon (2009-07-06) an explosive device in the Journal of the American infantry soldiers in "Qala-e" Kanchin in the province of Helmand, killing ten and wounding one U.S. soldier.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, a (7) U.S. soldiers and wounded (5) others.  After the blast, the enemy made the arrest a large number of people and took them as prisoners to their positions in retaliation for the Afghan people.




"Supply for invaders is blocked in Uruzgan 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> By funding the enemy in Uruzgan is still deadlocked
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Is through the highway from Kandahar, Uruzgan basic ways to finance the enemy in the central zones of the country, and since one week has been filled in the financing of the enemy convoys.  This made the floor of a senior district officials, the mujahideen in the state of Kandahar, Mullah Haolekot / Mohammad Ayub Aakhoond "the continental" in a telephone conversation with the Web page Chhamt.  He mentioned that the mujahideen blocked this route in the Strait of Baxto Haolekot Province, to defy the enemy and military presence in Uruzgan's mandate to bridge the funding for them.  Mullah Mohammed Ayub said that the enemy tried twice so far to dismantle the road but have not succeeded so far.  He mentioned that almost seventy-tank of the enemy occupied just walked onto the puppet army troops emerged from three days ago to Tirin Kot, where Astugeoa stiff resistance by the mujahedeen fighters and destroyed during the two days of battle, four tanks of the enemy in ambushes and bombings, improvised explosive devices, also killed in this battle, the commander of Local points of security as the "wise" and destroyed two vehicles of the type RENGER them.  It also unearthed a large enemy force by Kandahar, but had to pull back before they reached the waiting in ambush Mujahideen.  Mullah Mohammed Ayub said that the development of points of the enemy of security in the region devastated much with this the way to bridge the non-arrival of funds in a timely manner, and reach them through the logistics of a very long, he said that the mujahideen in the process of bridging the feeder roads as well, Stvlj in the outcome of all events the enemy in the region.  When we asked him about the situation in the public Haolekot replied: Haolekot all the people standing by the Mujahideen, the enemy's control is limited to the security Anagathm only, not out of fear of attacks, including the Mujahedin, the points located near the security area where the bridge on the highway mujahideen face of the enemy, but did not dare so far to meet with the mujahideen.




"5 American invaders killed by blast in Zabul 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Five U.S. soldiers killed in a bomb attack state of Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the seventh of the afternoon yesterday (2009-07-06) an explosive device in the tank for the U.S. military in "Challarro" Daychopan state of Zabul Province.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank and killed five U.S. soldiers coverage translator.  Adds the report, after the explosion was very direct clashes with the enemy and eventually burned tank full of petrol to the enemy.  It should be mentioned that yesterday Mujahideen shot down a military helicopter to the enemy in the region of the same description of the state, killing all the soldiers are occupiers, and he admitted the killing of three of the enemy soldiers.




"5 puppet soldiers killed in Zabul 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Five soldiers killed in Angr
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked on the afternoon of yesterday (2009-07-06) part of an armed attack on a military vehicle to the customer's army was engaged in periodic village "Ilto gorge" near the center of the state Angr Zabul province, killing five soldiers on the spot.  The car was destroyed RENGER the enemy during the attack, which also was part of an ambush, and in the end, the struggling sheep weapons and missions of the dead.  None of the mujahideen during the attack of any kind of losses, and God.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
081955EDT Jul 09/082355UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 enemy soldiers killed in Kandahar 8/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Mujahideen killed six enemy soldiers in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> 6 soldiers killed an army agent at the third night (2009-07-08) in the "Mrsenzo" province of Kandahar, when the state of Daman Astugeoa ambush by the Mujahideen, and access to their coastal security.  The attack resulted in the destruction of a Ranger of the enemy also, at the end of the battle Almjhdon sheep six pieces of weapons of dead soldiers, Mijarov machine intelligence agencies and several mobile phones.  The remaining bodies of the dead soldiers and destroyed the wreckage of the car until the morning in the region.




"8 puppet soldiers killed in Gorak, Kandahar 8/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding eight soldiers in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, was killed and six soldiers on the border yesterday (2009-07-07) in the "Jwonh" Chorok of the province of Kandahar, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device in their car type RENGER.  The blast destroyed a car on the enemy, the Green Ranger in full and 6 soldiers killed on the spot and wounded 2 others wounded, the commander of one of their coastal security.  The report adds, the explosion in a car when he returned the enemy of the enemy soldiers try to arrest a civilian.




"Road Kandahar-Lashkar Gah is blocked 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Blocked the road to Kandahar Hkurjah fast throughout the day
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Bridging the mujahideen of the Islamic state since this morning (2009-07-07) by Hkurjah Kandahar highway in the "River of Siraj" in Helmand province Jursck on the face of all the enemy convoys.  From the viewpoint of this work, the experienced severe problems Stewajd of the occupiers, because this is the only way the rest of the financing of the enemy soldiers in Helmand, the occupiers, and the rest of the period of feeder roads in full control of the Mujahideen and the occupiers can not go and return it.  It should be mentioned that the path of Kandahar, Uruzgan highway blocked also by the Mujahideen in the face of all the convoys of the enemy for four days in the region, "Haolekot" in the same state.




"Mujahideen Capture an Enemy Security Outpost in Helmand 7/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmend
> () The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan launched attack against the Band Barq outpost of Gereshk district of Helmand province, which resulted in capturing the outpost and killing all policemen in the outpost. The Mujahideen took their arms and ammunition and safely returned to their centers




"Seven British soldiers Killed and Injured in Sangin 7/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> Q.Y. Ahmadi Helamnd
> (8.7.09) Mujahideen of Helmand led by the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated an improvised explosive device, tearing through a patrolling military convoy of the British army. Three soldiers were killed instantly and 4 injured as a result of the explosion. Mujahideen opened fire on the enemy with light weapons following the blast, causing more casualties to the enemy.




"Rocket attack on headquarters near Lashkar Gah 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Rocket attack on a house to Helmand (Munir ibis)
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate launched this afternoon (2009-07-07) Three (3) missiles on the house to Helmand, "Munir ibis" pre-serves as the state near the "Best Hotel" in Hkurjah Center of Helmand.  According to the report, all the missiles landed in the House of the Viceroy, which resulted in the destruction of a number of his rooms, but so far there is no information on the death or injury in the attack.




"3 tank of invaders blew up near Lashkar Gah 7/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of three tanks of the occupiers of the improvised explosive devices near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the ninth yesterday (2009-07-06) an explosive device in the tank for the military forces of America in "Babagi" near Hkurjah Center of Helmand, when they were busy patrolling the region.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank, killing all its occupants, as after a helicopter bombed and destroyed the enemy tank was destroyed completely.  It also blew up two tanks of the occupying forces of other improvised explosive devices Friday afternoon (2009-07-07) by the Mujahideen on the road between Hkurjah Center of Helmand province and the Jursck, killing all the soldiers are occupiers.  After half an hour of explosions transfer dead enemy soldiers and tanks to their destroyers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092015EDT Jul 09/100015UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"8 puppet soldiers killed and wounded in Kandahar city 9/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding eight soldiers in the heart of the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and eight soldiers of the Army of the client at approximately the ninth Morocco yesterday before the "Côte d'Prishtina" the heart of the city of Kandahar, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device planted in a car RENGER enemy.  The blast destroyed the enemy in a full and 3 soldiers killed on the spot and wounded 5 others.  After the blast was fired at the enemy, the innocent people, wounding a number of civilian bystanders.




"Tank of enemy destroyed in Girishk, Helmand 9/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroy enemy tanks near Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state at seven in the evening yesterday (2009-07-08) an explosive device in a military tank to the American forces occupied the "White Mosque" Jursck near the district center in Helmand, when the enemy's military convoy was in transit from the region.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full and all the American soldiers killed on the spot.  Hour after the explosion blew the other tanks of the enemy's improvised explosive device in the same area when the movement of soldiers killed in the first explosion.  As the American soldiers to kill all the passengers in the second tank as well.  Arrived after the explosions and a large number of enemy soldiers at the scene and cordoned off the area completely destroyed and the tanks are still in the region.




"American tank destroyed near Lashkar Gah 9/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of U.S. tanks near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew Morocco yesterday (2009-07-08) an explosive device in the Journal of the American military forces occupied the region, "Bagh bond" Naoh Province, near the Center and Hkurjah Helmand province, resulting in the destruction of tanks, armored enemy.  According to the report, as a result of the explosion burned the enemy tank, killing all U.S. soldiers, with half an hour after their positions were taken by helicopter to the tank, leaving a scorched in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110250EDT Jul 09/110650UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 10-07-2009"  - .pdf permalink here


> *Mujahideen Sustain Great Casualties on the Enemy in Kandahar*
> Friday 10-07-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Kandahar ambushed eight Chaniot Helicopters at Bashamul and Mistry Chowk when the latter had come to launch operations against the Mujahideen. After the attack of the Mujahideen, a sanguinary armed confrontation took place between the Mujahideen and the invading army, which was continuing until today. Mujahideen succeeded in killing eleven enemy terrorists. Similarly, American invading terrorists landed in Charshana and Ba Ba ji area from helicopters to carry out operation against the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate based in the area but were ambushed by the heroic Mujahideen. Our reporter adds, the enemy terrorists have been forced to flee from the area and Mujahideen took arms and ammunition of the invaders as a booty. Two Mujahideen are reported to have martyred in this fighting.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (....)
> ...




"14 invaders and their puppets killed in Sangin, Helmand 10/7/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Fourteen killed occupation soldiers and agents in a bomb attack in Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state as the sun rises this morning (2009-07-10) two explosive devices in the Journal of infantry soldiers in the British forces occupied the region, "dizziness glorious" Sngen <Sangin> in Helmand province.  According to the report, resulted in the two blasts, carried out by those masters of explosive devices after the death of 5 British soldiers on the spot.  "Roundabout glorious" This market is located east of the province on the road between the headquarters of British forces occupied Assaker (Pace) and the market for the province, and every day the forces of the enemy blasts similar time departure and return, and cause loss of killed and severely injured the enemy.  According to another report, at the dawn of the mujahideen from approximately the eighth Morocco yesterday (2009-07-09) a car bomb exploded in the Army Ranger's customer market Jursck <Gerheshk> vicinity of the province of the province, when the enemy was a car heading to the point of security.  Ahe blast destroyed a car and killing the enemy RENGER 5 soldiers, and while the movement of the bodies of dead soldiers from the site of the explosion blew the mujahideen explosive device in the other enemy soldiers, resulting in the death of 4 other soldiers.




"More losses of invaders in Garmser 10/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Damage to the enemy killed and wounded in the battle Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the outcome of the battle between the high-Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate Assaker the joint forces of the enemy throughout the day (2009-07-10) in the region of the "Cree" Jermser in Helmand province, resulting in heavy losses to the material and spiritual enemy, but so far there is no information minutes.  The battle began in the area when the enemy forces began this morning searching the homes of innocent people in areas that are under the control of the mujahideen.  At the end of the battle, which lasted until the age now, the enemy forces withdrew from the region was hit by two of the Mujahideen during the battle.  According to the Mujahedeen and the region: the struggling sheep weapons and armor, rockets and bullets of light weapons from the remaining enemy on the battlefield.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank for the U.S. military in the region of the "Lion of Allah Khan cold" in the same province, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all its crusaders.




"3 British invaders killed in Sangin 10/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Three British soldiers killed in Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> As detailed, three British soldiers killed in the eight o'clock this morning (2009-07-10) in the "revolving glorious" Sngen in Helmand Province, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device in a motorcycle military (Zranj) of the enemy occupied.  The blast destroyed the enemy in the entire bicycle.  The report adds: the struggling sheep Hawan small, expensive and time viewer of the dead soldiers.




"Mujahideen Destroy two Tanks in Gereshk 10/7/09" 


> Friday, 10 July 2009 06:05 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand 10.7.09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan targeted a tank of the American invading forces in Sapin Jumat area of the Gereshk district of Helmand province by detonating a planted mine. The report adds, the tank was destroyed as a result of the blast, killing all the crew in the tanks. Similarly another tank was destroyed and its crew were killed when American forces were trying to take the dead bodies of the crew of the first tank. However, after the second blast, Americans have besieged the area. They are still there around the site of the incident.




"Rocket attack on office of PRT in Lashkar Gah, Helmand 10/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Launch rockets at the office (my. RTE.) Hkurjah in
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was in Morocco at the seventh day 10-07-2009 several rockets at the Office (P. R. T), which settled a large number of American and British forces in the mandate of the Center for Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah> Hmlnd.  The three rockets landed inside the office, which caused financial losses to the enemy and physical, but no accurate information on losses.  According to the report, the enemy surrounded the area, and the dead and injured were taken by helicopter to other centers.




"American invaders killed 9 and arrested 5 civilians in Uruzgan 10/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans killed nine civilians in Charcheno
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Brutal American forces killed at almost the same in the evening yesterday (2009-07-10) in the surprise attack, 9 civilians in the village "to Ndchinar" Charcheno state of Uruzgan province, and arrested five others and took them 5 with themselves.  According to the inhabitants of the region: the martyrs and detainees by U.S. forces are not the Taliban, but all of the people and the population of the region where they were Etjalson guest rooms in a village, where the beasts Grploa shot and killed Americans on the spot.  It should be said that American soldiers were killed in a similar attack last night 7 innocent civilians in the province of Zabul Siauri state beside the state, also attacked the American forces on the local market in the region, "Kobuge" Province Jursck, resulting in the deaths of 20 innocent civilians.




"Attaco (sic.) of invader helicopter killed and wounded 7 civilian in Zabul 10/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding seven civilians in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and seven innocent civilians in one hour of the evening yesterday (2009-07-10) in the "erection" Siauri the state of Zabul province, when U.S. helicopters attacked the soldiers on the homes of parents.  According to the report, the Americans opened fire first Alouhxion machine guns indiscriminately on innocent civilians who escaped from the house to another for fear of American-trained dogs, killing 4 civilians, the inclusion of a large old age, and wounded 3 others.  The report adds, to the Crusaders during the American attack on civilians is also material losses as well as spiritual losses.  And, by the people of the region: all the martyrs and detainees of the population of this region, are not the Taliban do not have any connection with them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120705EDT Jul 09/121105UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 Canadian invaders killed in Kandhar 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> *Explosion kills seven state of Kandahar, Canadian soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> 7 Canadian soldiers killed eight o'clock in the morning in an explosion near the center of Kandahar province, the state of buttons <Zhari>.  According to the report, The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device on a foot patrol of soldiers Alanlp on the road for the same Kolk province.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, and opened fire as the bad habit of innocent people, wounding a number of civilians who were working on their farms seriously injured.*




"Two blast killed 18 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Bbnjuwaye explosions killed eighteen soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The result of two blasts, the second successive session at noon today (2009-07-11) Eighteen soldiers were killed on the road to the area near the center of Sveroan unknown state of Kandahar province.  According to the report, was the first explosion of the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of Army Ranger car the customer, resulting in the destruction of the enemy in a full and 7 soldiers were killed there.  It was the second blast of the Mujahideen Army soldiers when the client moved their dead in the first blast on their position.  Adds the report, the result of the second explosion killed 11 enemy soldiers and wounded 4 others.




"Withdrawal of invaders from Kajaki after heavy losses 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Withdrawal of the enemy force from Kjki after the heavy losses inflicted by the
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the military force of an armored U.S. forces occupied the region Kjki in Helmand, where they withdrew this afternoon (2009-07-11) on their position after the heavy losses inflicted on them.  I went the large American force consisting of one hundred (100) from a military tank of U.S. forces in the province of Uruzgan Dahraoot state beside the state to areas Zmendaro, Specar Cottel, and Knczykk Obadaro to launch operations against the mujahideen.  Attacked at the outset of its operations within the force mentioned three times in a trench in the areas mentioned Mujahideen attacks directly, each time for the heavy losses sustained by life and have been forced to withdraw.  Monday morning also attacked the enemy forces and attack the mujahidin Sie in "Abdar" in the same district, where the mujahideen during the attack, an explosive device blew up in the enemy's infantry soldiers, killing 5 U.S. soldiers on the spot.  According to the report, while the withdrawal of occupying forces from the region at the second session of the afternoon, blew up one of their tanks armored improvised explosive device, killing all its occupants, where up to 7 U.S..  The report adds: During the operations of the mujahideen in the three-day bombing of enemy shelling indiscriminately in the region resulting in the destruction of four houses in the same area and four wounded Taliban from the inclusion of 2 innocent civilians killed and another.  From God we come and to Him we return.




"23 puppet soldiers killed in Lashkar Ghah 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing heavy losses in a battle to the enemy Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the battle between high-Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate soldiers client before noon today (2009-07-11) in the "fortress selected" in the northern portion of the Hkurjah Center of Helmand province, resulting in heavy losses inflicted on the enemy.  According to the report, in the beginning, the mujahideen detonated a car bomb exploded in the Ranger to the enemy, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and the killing of 7 soldiers in it.  The explosion occurred after a battle with the enemy so long as the back, which resulted in the deaths of 16 soldiers and wounding their leader, the inclusion of "Fred Khan."  Was injured during the battle Mujahed one as well.




"Three Tanks of the Invading Enemy Hunted Down by Planted Mines in Helmand 11/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Saturday, 11 July 2009 11:44 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> (11.7.09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up three tanks of the invaders in Bagh Rabath of Nawa district , south of Lashkar gah, the provincial center of Helmand province. The foreign force had come to a village to launch operations. The tanks were blown up one after another and all their crews were killed as a result of the blast, numbering 15 soldiers. After that, the force retreated and took their dead combatants. However, the Afghan hireling police detained some innocent villagers and handed them over to the invaders.
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)  The bombing of three tanks of the enemy's improvised explosive devices near Hkurjah
> ...




[url=http://is.gd/1vQxp]"Big explosion killed 10 American invaders in Garmser 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Bjermser powerful explosion killed ten U.S. soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Detail by ten U.S. soldiers killed and wounded many others at half past ten this morning (2009-07-11) in the region, "Khan Barchaoh Rowe" near the district center in Helmand Jermser.  The words of the Mujahidin of the region: the killing of American soldiers were wounded when the two enemy soldiers entered the houses of hospitality to one (Foreigah) to rest in the dawn of the mujahideen of the Islamic state where the explosive devices planted before.  The report adds, that the American soldiers dead and injured were still at the scene and prevent the struggling enemy helicopters to transfer troops to their positions.




"7 British invaders killed in Musa Qala 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Seven British soldiers were killed in Musa Qala
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Seven British soldiers were killed and wounded many others at eight-thirty this morning (2009-07-11) When Astugeoa Bkamini Mujahedeen in the Islamic Emirate "Chardhi" Province of Musa Qala in Helmand.  According to the report, the Mujahideen attacked a military patrol on the first of the invaders, where after a little resistance to the enemy soldiers fled their status, where they attacked the Mujahideen in an ambush in the two armed attacks and killed and wounded number mentioned above.  None of the mujahideen during the attacks of any kind of losses, and God and God.




"5 British invaders killed and injured in Naw Zad, Helmand 11/7/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Death and injury of five British soldiers in an explosion Bnosad
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed and wounded in the eleventh hour of the night (2009-07-10) Five British soldiers in the region, "Alizo" near the center of Nawzad in Helmand province.  According to the report, the explosion was strong by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate in the Journal of the British infantry soldiers occupied.  The blast killed 3 British soldiers and wounded 2 others seriously wounded.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, and they were dead and wounded soldiers by helicopter to their position.




"5 puppet soldiers killed in Sangin 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version



"Attack on supply convoy in Maiwand, Kandahar 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> [size=10pt] An attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the convoy of the logistics of the enemy near the market district of Kandahar Meond state.  This was the second attack at noon today (2009-07-11) by the Mujahideen in the ambush on a convoy of logistics to the enemy, which was traveling from Kandahar to Herat in the "white leg" near the market district Meond, resulting in the destruction of the convoy trucks 3 sheep and other mujahideen truck safely.  According to the report, the mujahideen destroyed during the attack of the type of car Toyota Saraf also guard the convoy, and killed 5 soldiers in it.  None of the mujahideen during the attack of any kind of losses.




"American Military Motorcycle Blown Up in Helmand 11/7/09"


> Saturday, 11 July 2009 06:42 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> ( Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand 11.7.09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a patrolling party of the American soldiers, riding on a motorcycle. This incident occurred at Majeed Chowk of Sangain district in Helmand province. The motorcycle is reported to have been destroyed completely. Mujahideen returned to their centers safely after taking a mortar, a telescope and a watch of the American soldiers as a booty.




"Check-point of puppet polise destroyed in Lashkar Ghah 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> To remove a security police in Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Removed a security police in the area of "Savian" for the air base for the new City Center Hkurjah province of Helmand.  According to the report, the police removed the security has been completely burned at the center of the state at Aluahjp yesterday (2009-07-10), when attacked by the mujahideen would attack directly.  During the attack which lasted half an hour, killing seven (7) at the point of the two members of the commander of security in this state (Assadullah Sherzad).  At the end of the mujahideen weapons attack sheep and dead soldiers withdrew to their security.




"American invaders killed 5 civilians near Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans killed five civilians near Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> U.S. troops killed innocent civilians in the occupied five hours in one night during an attack in "Meri-Abad," near the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan.  According to the report, during an attack the occupiers, a number of women and children are also in the village, and arrested 3 civilians and other prisoners were taken with themselves.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank of a military occupying forces yesterday afternoon in the village "Sufan" near this area, resulting in the destruction of enemy tanks, killing all its occupants.




"Tank of Romanian invaders blew up in Zabul 11/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a tank Assaker Romanian troops mandate Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning (2009-07-10) Abbopnasefp tank, military forces of the Romanian territory in the region, "Badian" balance the state of Zabul province, when the enemy convoy was in transit from the region.  The blast, which was with a remote control, the destruction of the enemy tank is full and Romanian soldiers killed all six (6) immediately.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position, leaving a scorched-tank in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121945EDT Jul 09/122345UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 puppet policemen killed, 2 wounded in Kandahar 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing six and wounding two policemen in an attack in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday (2009-07-11) armed attack in the region, "Shah Norzu Tower," the city of Kandahar on a police patrol, killing two policemen and wounding six.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush, killing 4 policemen and wounded 2 others.  Among the dead policemen Dhabthm well.  According to another report, the Mujahideen rockets launched yesterday evening at the air base in this state where a large number of Assaker occupying forces, not yet available information on enemy losses.




"Attacks on puppet army in Kandahar 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Inflicting heavy losses the result of enemy attacks in the buttons <Zhari>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked on the afternoon of yesterday (2009-07-11) armed attack on a military patrol of the puppet army soldiers on the road for the stoning Mrkzmqatap buttons near the state of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of the enemy RENGER a full and 5 soldiers were killed on the spot, and sheep the mujahideen in their weapons.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush, did not cause any kind of mujaheddins losses.  In the context of a similar attack at the same time, the mujahideen military tanks of the occupying forces on a missile Herat Kandahar highway near the center of the same Directorate, where the withdrawal of enemy tanks destroyed ropes on their position.  Have been killed in the tanks destroyed the invaders and 4 soldiers wounded 3 others.  In another news report, the mujahideen detonated a car bomb exploded in an army RENGER client yesterday the village of "Mlayan" in the same Bahmol Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy and kill 7 soldiers in which the inclusion of their commander.



"Puppet commander, minister`s son killed in Lashkar Gah 12/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Sunday, 12 July 2009 17:07 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> In a sanguinary armed confrontation between Mujahideen and the stooge Kabul regime forces in Mukhtar Kalla near Lashkar Gah, the provincial center of Helmand province, commander Fareed Khan was killed . He was the elder son of Karim Barahawi, minister of frontier affairs in the surrogate Kabul regime. He was also a notorious commander, commanding eighty outposts of the Kabul regime, in Helmand province. It is the latest loss of the Kabul regime besides the losses caused to foreign invaders, after the joint British- American operations in Helmand province.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  The killing of minister's son and cable management in the proxy battle to Hkurjah
> ...




"Five Foreign Soldiers Killed in Tarinkot 12/7/09"


> Sunday, 12 July 2009 06:45 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
> ( 12.7.09)Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a mobile unit of the American invading forces at Mari Abad, near Tarin Kut; the provincial centers of Uruzgan and killed five soldiers. The invaders wounded a number of women and children in rampage in the village during the night. They also took three civilians with themselves. In another report, our reporter says, a tank of the invading forces was blown up in Sofano village of the same province, killing all the crew in the tank




"Blockade of enemy continued in district of Uruzgan 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Besiege the province, "Daya" Until now,
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The status of the province of Uruzgan yesterday mandate is still surrounded by the Mujahideen.  According to the report, the status of the province located between the high mountains on the border strip between the mandates of Uruzgan, Ghazni, and the struggling to bridge a week ago, all roads up to the status of the province, American forces dropped logistics by air to the trapped soldiers.  Adds the report, the Mujahideen attacked a rocket at about the eighth morning (2009-07-12) on the status of the province, which fell 4 missiles at a building the province.  The attack resulted in heavy losses inflicted on the enemy, but there was no precise information yet about casualties to the enemy.




"18 puppet policemen killed in Zabul 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Eighteen policemen killed in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at a quarter past eight this morning (2009-07-12) Eighteen officers of the army operations within the client's "victory" in the "Baelog" Daychopan state Department of Zabul.  According to the report, at the outset the mujahideen attacked the point of the security police which resulted in the removal of the point and the killing of 11 policemen in it.  After the attack a short duration of other policemen arrived to the region to help, where they attacked the Mujahideen in the ambush, which resulted in the destruction of a Ranger-type of the enemy and killed 7 other policemen on the spot.  None of the mujahideen during the attacks of any kind of losses, the struggling sheep and sixteen pieces of light weapons from dead soldiers.




"3 cars of puppet army destroyed in Zabul 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three enemy vehicles RENGER in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven this morning (2009-07-12) improvised explosive devices in three vehicles RENGER Police near the town of Qalat, Zabul province, the Center, when the police convoy was in transit on the highway of Kandahar, Kabul.  According to the report, it was a massive explosion in the journal Shatrah near the "bridge Amend" Turnq in the same area, resulting in the destruction of two F-Rieger of the police and 11 soldiers were killed there.  The second blast was at the same time a Ranger for the Army customer in the region, "Tazi heads" in the same city, resulting in the destruction of an enemy and killed 8 soldiers in it.  Are still three cars destroyed by the highway.




"Attack on district center in Keshrud, Nimroz 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack on the district center of Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked by eight o'clock in the morning (2009-07-12) on the status of the province of Nimroz Keshrod state.  According to the report, during the attack fell on the buildings of 8 missiles Directorate, security, leadership and the security of neighboring points, resulting in damage to the enemy, but so far there is no accurate information.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132030EDT Jul 09/140030UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"More than 100 enemy soldiers landed by parachute are trapped in Barmagttal in the province of Helmand 12/07/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Trapped more than 100 enemy troops parachute landed in Bergmtal
> Zabihollah (Mujahid) - 12/7/2009
> Took several days before the mujahideen of the Islamic state the result of a series of successful operations and the province of Bergmtal Nzvoha the presence of enemies, the report canceled scores obtained by the American generals, after taking control of one of the provinces of Helmand, therefore, dropped hundreds of internal and foreign soldiers parachuted from helicopters in a desert area, about five kilometers from the district center of Bergmtal, however, claimed the governor of Nuristan province of the media, on the return of control of the province Bergmtal of the mujahideen.
> 
> ...




"3 tank of invaders blew up in Nawa, Helmand 13/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of three tanks of the occupying forces with improvised explosive devices in Naoh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Three tanks exploded Assaker to the occupying forces with improvised explosive devices in areas of Helmand province Naoh state.  According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the eighth and a half hours of this morning (2009-07-13) an explosive device in the tank of a military occupying forces when the convoy was on patrol in enemy occupied Bagh area of bond Naoh Province.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full and all of its soldiers killed five occupants on the spot.  Destroyed two tanks and other forces of the territory as a result of similar explosions Morocco yesterday (2009-07-12) in the area of Dasht the same province when enemy military convoy was heading to the province of Jermser.  The blasts destroyed three enemy tanks and the transfer of the dead soldiers by helicopter to Markzhm, and the scorched-the tanks are still in the region.




"7 puppet soldiers killed in Garmser 13/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Seven soldiers killed in Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate early afternoon yesterday (2009-07-12) a car bomb exploded in the Army Ranger Magdk client area near the district center in Helmand Jermser.  The blast destroyed a car on the very RENGER enemy completely destroyed the car is still at the scene.  The report adds, the explosion was strong when the puppet army soldiers were transferred to one of food security in the region Anagathm




"Explosion killed 6 puppet soldiers in Girishk 13/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion near Jursck kills six soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the dawn of the Islamic Emirate in the outer walls at seven this morning (2009-07-13) a car bomb exploded in the Ranger puppet army soldiers in the region, "Kimberk" Jursck near the district center in Helmand, killing six (6) of the enemy soldiers.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, destroyed the enemy vehicle is fully within the dead soldiers, their commander in the car as well.  The report adds, the area near the highway Kimberk Herat, Kandahar, where the dam after the blast the enemy in the face of the road traffic for an hour for the transfer of their soldiers dead.




"Other enemy tank blew up in Nawa, Helmand 13/7/09"7 (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of the other tanks of the enemy improvised explosive device in Naoh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at a quarter-second session of the afternoon (2009-07-13) an explosive device planted in the military tanks of the occupying forces in the region, "Bagh bond" Naoh Province Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah> Center near the Helmand province.  According to the report, the explosion destroyed a tank of American armored forces fully and Ancal fire.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position.  It should be mentioned that this is the fourth of the enemy tank, where the mujahideen destroyed in the explosions, strong areas of this province since Morocco yesterday.




"Attack on PRT center in Zabul 13/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Center attack on me .... T in the Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second session, and ten minutes from the last night with rockets on the status of (my. RTE.) Public in the city of Qalat, Zabul province, the Center.  According to the report, resulted in the attack targeting the goal of all the rockets, killing three soldiers and two occupants of the Army customer and wounded many others.  It also caused heavy material losses in the attack by the enemy and spiritual losses.




"Destruction of 3 Ford Rangers of the enemy in Qalat in the province of Zabul 12/07/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 vehicles RENGER destruction of the enemy in Zabul province
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 12/7/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven this morning, three explosive devices in cars RENGER Police near the town of Qalat, Zabul province, the Center, when the police convoy was in transit on the highway of Kandahar, Kabul.  According to the report, it was a massive explosion in the journal Shatrah near the "bridge Amend" Turnq in the same area, resulting in the destruction of two F-Rieger of the police and 11 soldiers were killed there.  The second blast was at the same time a Ranger for the Army customer in the region, "Tazi heads" in the same city, resulting in the destruction of an enemy and killed 8 soldiers in it.  Are still three cars destroyed by the highway.




"Attack on district center in Keshrud, Nimroz 12/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack on the district center of Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked by eight o'clock in the morning (2009-07-12) on the status of the province of Nimroz Keshrod state.  According to the report, during the attack fell on the buildings of 8 missiles Directorate, security, leadership and the security of neighboring points, resulting in damage to the enemy, but so far there is no accurate information.




"2 puppet policemen killed in Zaranj, Niimroz 13/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of two policemen near the Zranj
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the killing of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ninth hour of the morning (2009-07-13) During the armed attack of two (2) members of the security police the highways near the city of Zranj (center) and the mandate of Nimroz.  According to the report, two police officers were killed when the car they were traveling from the hip type of Toyota on the road between Nimroz Dlaram targeted by the Mujahideen in an ambush in the area within the "Pest good" near the center of this state.  During the attack the enemy and destroyed a sheep Mujahideen Kalashnikov-type guns.  Remains of dead soldiers (noon) at the scene of the attack.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140645EDT Jul 09/141045UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(T)anks bombing of Canadian troops in Kandahar province near the city of Dnd" <Dand>(GoogEng) - Arabic version


> *Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate early afternoon yesterday (2009-07-13) an explosive device in the tank for the military forces of the Canadian territories in the region, "Chmn Salokhan" Dnd <Dand> Province near the city of Kandahar.  According to the report, the enemy tank was blown up when the enemy forces have occupied the region to launch operations against the mujahideen.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, 5 soldiers killed by the occupiers on the spot.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and their soldiers were taken by helicopter to their deaths, and the tank destroyer remained in the region until the end of the day. *


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141910EDT Jul 09/142310UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Helicopter shot down in Sangin 14/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Helicopter shot down British forces in Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate dropped at the eighth only ten minutes this morning (2009-07-14) A military helicopter from the Chinook, a type of British forces occupied the village of "Zaafranj" Sngen near the district center in Helmand, when the Mujahideen attacked a helicopter as part of the enemy " victory "by the anti-aircraft weapons.  According to the report, Incal enemy fire in the helicopter in the air after the target, and after a short period dropped to the ground, killing 37 British soldiers by the passengers.  The rising smoke from the helicopter so far.




"17 Foreign and Internal Soldiers Killed in Kandahar 14/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Tuesday, 14 July 2009 12:52 Q.Y. Ahmadadi Kandahar
> 14.7.09) A martyrdom-seeking Mujahid, Lal Mohammad Kuchi detonated himself in front of the military garrison of foreign and domestic soldiers in Debagh area of Dando district, Kandahar province. As a result of the blast, 17 foreign and Afghan hireling troops were killed. The explosion also destroyed three military vehicles. Torsos of the soldiers were scattered around the site of the explosion.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Martyrdom attack killed seven soldiers and occupied agent
> ...




"37 (B)ritish invaders killed in burned helicopter in Helmand 14/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed twenty-three British soldiers, while others move their dead in helicopter
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, a mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in almost eight o'clock this morning from a Chinook helicopter to the British occupying forces, and fell immediately after the target in the village "Zaafranj" Sngen <Sangin> in Helmand province, located in a distance of two kilometers from the district center.  The helicopter went down the target in an area controlled by the mujahideen, the killing of 37 British soldiers where the enemy is also recognized as the same format.  According to the report, after the helicopter targeting British soldiers rushed from the district center for the transfer of soldiers killed in the helicopter to their position, where British troops Astuge infantry heavy explosions and armed attacks by the Mujahideen directly on the road.  The report adds, as a result of armed attacks and 11 consecutive explosion, he was unable to transfer the enemy troops of soldiers killed in helicopter Almsagotp on their position throughout the day, and returned to the status of the province this afternoon Khaipin.  According to the Mujahedeen and the region, the crashed helicopter and the remains of British soldiers killed at the scene until the age now.




"Heavy losses of invaders in Marja, Nawa and Girishk 14/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Kuffaar inflict heavy losses in the three provinces in Afghanistan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Suffered heavy losses of troops occupiers and customers in the provinces of Marjh, and Jursck Naoh in Helmand.  According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the eight o'clock this morning (2009-07-14) an explosive device in a military tank to the American forces occupied the region, "Schork Shore" Marjh in Helmand province, located between the province and the province of the same Naoh, when the enemy soldiers in the an attempt to ambush Mujahideen.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full and all of its soldiers was killed Americans.  And one hour after the blast blew a tank of the occupiers of other similar improvised explosive device, killing all the American crew.  After the explosions and the dead soldiers were taken by helicopter to their position, and left Mahrouktin tanks in the region.  According to the report, the tank blew up a British occupying forces in the eight o'clock this morning (2009-07-14) an explosive device planted in the "shear Qal'ah" Jursck province of the same state, resulting in the burning of the tank and killing all inside.  In a similar context Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the regular infantry troops occupied the third and a half of noon today (2009-07-14) in the same region, killing 3 soldiers as occupiers and 3 others were seriously injured.  The mujahideen, at the dawn of the third almost on an explosive device in a car belonging to the Toyota hip puppet army soldiers in the region, "Kimberk مانده" in the same province, and smashed the car completely and 5 soldiers were killed on the spot.  In another news report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in an armored military tank to the American forces occupied the third and a half hours from noon today in the region, "Ahmed Khawaja" Naoh province of the same state, resulting in the destruction of the tank and killing all its passengers, which were taken after a helicopter from the scene, and destroyed the tank is still in the region.




"Explosion destroyed tank of invaders in Nawa, Helmand 14/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Powerful explosion destroyed a tank of the occupiers in Naoh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the seventh and a half hours of this morning (2009-07-14) an explosive device planted in a military tank to the occupying forces in the region, "Bagh bond" Department Naoh near Hkurjah (center) and the Helmand province, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all the occupants.  The explosion occurred after a battle with the enemy for half an hour long, not to the Mujahideen during the battle damage.  It should be mentioned that two days ago, this is the fifth tank of the enemy that are destroyed by the Mujahideen IED in the region.




"Tank of American invaders blew up in Garmser 14/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a tank equipped with the intelligence of the enemy's improvised explosive device in Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up yesterday afternoon (2009-07-13) an explosive device in a military tank with a Radioman for the American forces occupied the region, "Znziri cold" Jermser in Helmand province.  According to the report, the blast enemy tanks installed by the military that a large number of intelligence services in the case when it was out of the military headquarters.  Serious blast from the destruction of the enemy tank is full and to kill all American soldiers, has been littered with some members of soldiers killed in the nearby fields are still there.  Adds the report, after the explosion, the mujahideen attacked the U.S. soldiers who have to transport their dead, resulting in increased damage to the enemy.  It should be noted that the period was down by a large number of U.S. troops from helicopters near Zayyat "Khawaja buried" in the villages that are under the control of the Mujahideen, after a battle that lasted several days, forcing the struggling U.S. troops to withdraw from the village and are now trapped in their status and surrounded by all of the mujahideen side.




"Six foreign troops killed near Tarinkut 14/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Six foreign troops killed near Tarinkut
> Tuesday, 14 July 2009 12:56 Q.Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated a mine when a tank of the foreign invaders was passing Nawi and Chawni areas, in Uruzgan province. As a result. the tank was destroyed completely and six soldiers were killed. As usual, the enemy helicopters airlifted the dead bodies of their soldiers from the site of the incident
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152020EDT Jul 09/160020UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Khanjar or the Last Nail in the Coffin of Obama Strategy " (.pdf of full statement in English attached to post)


> .... We would like to declare our stance once again that your advanced and sophisticated weapon will not protect you from death . you will achieve nothing by increasing your forces. They will not make you safe from the wrath of the Mujahid people. Do not stick to stubbornness. Still there is time to hammer out a logical exit strategy.  Listen ! The operation of Helmand will prove to be the last nail of the Mujahideen in the coffin of the Obama larger-than-life strategy.




"2 policemen killed, 6 wounded in Kandahar 15/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Kandahar city blast kills two policemen, injures six
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and six police officers in the ten o'clock last night (2009-07-14) in an explosion by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate in the "Louis and what" the city of Kandahar.  Was Alionfjar by a motorcycle bomb near a "bridge congenital" in the region, killing 4 policemen on the spot and wounded 2 others.  Among the dead soldiers Dhabthm well.  After the blast, the enemy launched a heavy fire on innocent people, wounding the guard.




"15 American invaders killed and wounded in Garmser 15/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding 15 U.S. soldiers in Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed and 15 wounded American soldiers at the ninth this morning (2009-07-15) the result of the explosion in the region, "Jack Zubair" Darwisan Jermser near the district center in Helmand.  According to the report, the explosion of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, when soldiers were trying to damage the enemy in an explosive device planted.  Tactical blast killed a number of engineers experienced in the damage of improvised explosive devices as well.




"Big explosions killed many invaders in Helmand 15/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Powerful explosions shook the Helmand again yesterday evening
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in Morocco at the eighth yesterday (2009-07-14) an explosive device in the tank for the military forces within the territory of victory in the Bagh area of bond in Naoh in Helmand, in a distance of ten kilometers south of Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah> statehood, The blast, which was when the enemy tanks with a field of watermelons, the destruction of the enemy tank is full, 5 soldiers killed by the occupiers on the spot.  And two hours after the blast blew the mujahideen tanks of the occupiers of other improvised explosive device with rope pull off the tank destroyer based.  This resulted in the explosion that killed and wounded soldiers, the occupiers, and passengers standing nearby.  According to the news of another dawn, another mujahideen tanks of the U.S. forces occupied an explosive device at the time of evening prayers in the village yesterday evening Naasrano the "Sorkh Abad" in the same province, when the tank was in the functions of patrol in the area.  In the context of other similar tanks blew up American forces for an explosive device at the time of morning azan (2009-07-15) in the same area, killing all inside.  As the enemy tanks were destroyed completely in the explosion are still in the wreckage.  It should be mentioned that this is the seventh of the enemy tank since yesterday morning, where it is destroyed by explosions in the areas of the province, where it destroyed 3 tanks yesterday in the areas of Bagh bond, Khawaja Ahmed Srkhaddoz this province were destroyed 4 tanks of the enemy yesterday evening.  According to another report, on the dawn of the mujahideen Morocco (2009-07-14) truck financing of the occupying forces near the center of the province of Kanchin, was carrying a military tank of the occupiers, the explosion destroyed the truck and burned a tank of the occupiers and the truck driver was killed as well.




"Great Casualties caused to the Enemy in three districts of Helmand 15/7/09" (English and Arabic version


> (Official English)  Wednesday, 15 July 2009 11:35 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> 15.7. 09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a tank at Shor Shorack area situated between Nawa and Marji districts, killing its crew on board. Another tank of the invading forces was blasted in the same area after half an hour of the first blast. Similarly, in Gereshk district, a British army tank was exploded with IED , killing all the crew. Moreover, another tank stumbled on mine in this area. Three foreign troops were killed as a result of the explosion while three were wounded. Our reporter says , a mine planted by Mujahideen blew up a corolla car of the internal hireling army, killing five soldiers. Another tank belonging to the American invaders was destroyed by mine blast in Khwaja khel area of Nawa district. All the tanks are still lying in the area while helicopters have airlifted the dead bodies of soldiers.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Inflicting heavy casualties and the troops of occupying forces in Helmand, the client
> ...




"Six Foreign Soldiers Killed in Tarinkut"


> Wednesday, 15 July 2009 11:48 Q.y. Ahmad
> 15.7. 09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan based in Tarinkut detonated a tank of the foreign invading forces with IED killing the crew on board, numbering six soldiers. The tank was blown up with a remotely controlled device. Later, the enemy took the dead bodies in helicopter.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162120EDT Jul 09/170120UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"American terrorists killed 19 civilians in Kandahar 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Nineteen Americans were killed innocent civilians in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, cited the American forces occupied almost one o'clock in the evening yesterday (2009-07-16), during the air raids, nine of ten (19) of innocent civilians in the region, "Budenh" Haolekot the state of Kandahar province, after a battle lasted for two hours.  The number of homes destroyed by the result of the people and the brutal bombing of the enemy wounded many others, and within the martyrs of three children and a woman.  According to the inhabitants of the region: after one hour battle, the mujahideen came from the region, and U.S. forces started indiscriminate bombing of innocent people's homes, resulting in damage to the above-mentioned civilians, not to the mujahideen any kind of losses.  The report adds, the battle with the enemy in the region, when the enemy came down from helicopters to the homes of people in the region.




"2 tanks of invaders blew up in Danad, Kandahar 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroying two of the invaders, with improvised explosive devices in Dnd
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eleventh hour of the afternoon (2009-07-16) two explosive devices in the tanks of the occupying forces and the crusade of one after the other in the region, "Machor" Dnd state of Kandahar province.  According to the report, the two blasts were strongly against the enemy when they were preparing to launch operations against the Mujahideen in the region.  A result of heavy explosions destroyed both tanks full of the enemy, killing all 8 crew of soldiers as occupiers immediately.  After the explosions, usually Khsp the enemy, opened fire on innocent people, wounding a number of innocent farmers, where they were working on their farms.




"Explosion killed and wounded 9 puppet soldiers in Kandahar 16/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed the surrogate troops of the hireling army of the Kabul administration at Rahman Manda, Zery district, Kandahar province, killing six soldiers and injuring three others. A military officer is among those killed in the incident.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Explosion kills nine soldiers and wounding in the buttons <Zhari>
> ...




” 8 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar 16/7/09” (English and Arabic version) 


> (Official English)  Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a hireling army party on patrol near Lash Kar Gah Dorahi on the Kandahar _ Herat Highway, killing eight soldiers and capturing six more. The Mujahideen have taken as booty ammunitions and weapons of the assassinated soldiers. Similarly, Mujahideen launched attack against a logistical convoy of the enemy in Malang Kariz in Maivand district. They set fire to an oil tanker and corolla car besides capturing six soldiers in the incident.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Eight soldiers killed in Meond <Maywand> and the families of six others alive
> ...




"6 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of six soldiers near the district center buttons <Zhari>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the sixth this afternoon (2009-07-16) armed attack on a patrol of the puppet army soldiers on a highway in Kandahar, Herat, near the center of the village Snzeri crummy state of Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of the type of car Toyota Box small, killing 6 enemy soldiers on the spot.  At the end of the attack sheep mujahideen soldiers, weapons and missions as the dead bodies of the dead soldiers stayed until dusk at the scene.  God did not cause any kind of mujaheddins losses.




"Two blast killed and wounded 18 invaders in Kandahar 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Billed and wounded eighteen soldiers in two explosions Bbnjuwaye <Panjwai>
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed and wounded eighteen soldiers occupied the eighth and a half hours of this morning (2009-07-16) When the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated two explosive devices in the enemy's infantry soldiers, who landed by helicopter from Mount prayers unknown state of Kandahar province.  According to the report, a scheme for the blasts after the death of 7 soldiers as occupiers and injured 11 others seriously injured.  Adds the report, after heavy explosions forces withdrew from the area to the enemy positions.




"(O)fficials of government killed in Kandahar 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of government officials in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed Morocco yesterday (2009-07-15) Mbaguet attack during one of the employees in the People's Security (intelligence) on the road to Kot in Prishtina is the sixth city of Kandahar when the employee / Mlink heading home.  During the attack on the officer was killed immediately and the security of the mujahideen returned to their posts.  According to another report, an hour after the attack, the Mujahideen were killed in a similar attack a man as "Shah Jahan" the contractor for the delivery of logistics to U.S. troops in the region, "the first intersection," the fifth district of the city.  Mujahideen were killed in the attack Mbaguet in the third and a half hours from noon yesterday two soldiers were standing in front of their coastal security in the region near the revolving presidency of Prishtina Crescent Côte this city.




"Heavy losses of invaders in four districts of Helmand 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing the enemy heavy losses in the joint state of four provinces of Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Suffered heavy losses in the provinces of the common enemy Naoh, Sngen <Sangin>, and Kanchin Jursck <Gereshk> in Helmand.  According to detail, mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed a U.S. military tank, killing all U.S. soldiers near the "School Srkhaddoz" Province Naoh Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah> Center near the Helmand province.  According to another report, five (5) British soldiers at the second session of the afternoon in the "revolving glorious" Sngen the status of the province of the same state, when the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the enemy infantry.  In the context of a car similar to the Army Ranger customer in one hour of noon today, near the building of the security in this province, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killed 6 soldiers and wounding 2 others.  Adds the report, it was another explosion in the same place at the sixth this afternoon, killing 6 other soldiers of the enemy.  As commander of the soldiers was also killed in the blast.  In another news report, a mujahideen in the five o'clock this afternoon, 3 rockets at Assaker intelligence battalion of U.S. forces near the center of the province of Kanchin, where all three rockets landed inside the enemy, but so far there is no information about casualties to the enemy occupier.  According to another report, an explosive device was detonated remotely controlling the eleventh hour of noon today in the journal Assaker U.S. occupying forces in "Zampeli" Jursck province of the same state, resulting in the death of 4 soldiers as occupiers immediately.  According to the inhabitants of the region: The result of the intensity of the explosion, the soldiers of meat suspended in the branches of trees occupiers.




"Famous commander of puppet militia killed in Uruzgan 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> A commander's vehicle, an improvised bomb in Uruzgan
> Continental / Layos Ahmadinejad
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the second half of this afternoon (2009-07-16) an explosive device in a car RENGER of a national militia leaders, the famous commander / Abdullah Jan, a mirage in the province of Uruzgan Charcheno state.  The blast destroyed a car full commander, killing 7, but the soldiers did not have information yet on the fate of the commander himself.  The dead soldiers were rushed to market Usce the center of this province, leaving the car in Morocco, even the devastating scene of the explosion.




"Martyrdom attack killed 27 invaders and puppet soldiers in Keshrud, Nimroz 16/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of twenty-seven soldiers have occupied and clients in a martyrdom
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The result of martyrdom attack which took place in the eleventh hour and a half of noon today on a joint military convoy of the occupying forces and the client in the region, "Khash" Keshrod state Nimroz province, killing 27 soldiers and occupied an agent and 9 others were seriously injured.  According to the report, as a result of the attack which was carried out by the heroic martyrdom "Imran called" Books by a small Toyota car bomb, the destruction of 3 enemy convoy of military vehicles as well.  Among the soldiers killed in the attack, one of renowned leaders in the army called the client / Khisro.  According to the words of the people of the region: for the losses suffered by troops of occupying forces and the army when the customer came to the region to launch operations against the Mujahideen, as they attacked the offensive hero martyrs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180325EDT Jul 09/180725UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 Foreign Soldiers Killed and 11 injured in Panjwai 17/7/09"


> Friday, 17 July 2009 05:26 Q.Y. Ahmadi
> Seven invading soldiers lost their lives and 11 were injured when they disembarked from helicopters. Mujahideeen detonated planted mines through remotely controlled devices, killing seven soldiers on the spot and injuring eleven others. The enemy retreated from the area after the casualties.




”Foreign Invaders Tank blown up in Kajaki 17/7/09" (English & Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Friday, 17 July 2009 10:19 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a tank of the invading forces in Kajacki district , Helmand province, destroying the tank completely. The report adds, all the crew aboard the tank has been killed in this incident. No report of loss to the Mujahideen has been given.
> 
> (Arabic into GoogleEnglish)  Explosion destroyed a military tank to the occupying forces in Kjki
> ...




"American invaders and their puppets killed 14 civilians on wedding in Lashkar Gah," (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The martyrdom of 14 civilians were killed on the wedding convoy near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, a police security points in Hkurjah to fire at approximately noon the same day (2009-07-17) on the wedding procession of the people who were on their way to their village in the region, "Khoshkkawi" City Center Hkurjah province of Helmand, in the western portion of the the city.  According to the report, after the shooting by the police rushed the wedding procession of passengers disappeared in the course of keeping the water on their lives and left their cars on the road.  After a short jet fighters arrived to the American forces occupied the region and began shelling the innocent people who have disappeared in the course of the water for fear of fire police.  According to reports, the bombing of the enemy in the quote of the 14 innocent people and injured 9 others were seriously injured.  And, by the people of the region: The result of the bombing Mazda car was burned and two of the type of a small bus full of furniture bride.  Adds the report, not yet available information about the martyrdom of the bride and groom in the bombing of the American forces occupied in the car did not stop the firing of the police.




"Attack on supply truks near Girishk 17/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was an attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in an area of Helmand province Jursck state.  According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the fourth this afternoon (2009-07-17) on a convoy of logistics to the enemy on the highway in the region of Kandahar, Herat, "Chorao" Jursck in Helmand province, resulting in the burning of a truck carrying container.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush, was killed and seven soldiers, the security of the convoy as well.  None of the mujahideen during the attack of any kind of losses.




"British tank destroyed near Girishk 17/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Burning British tank near Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Assaker burned a tank of British forces occupied about one o'clock this afternoon (2009-07-17) in the "Zampeli" Jursck near the district center in Helmand, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the enemy.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, killing all the passengers were soldiers, the occupiers in the tank, and after half an hour, were taken by helicopter to their position.  And, by the people of the region: left scorched wreckage of the tank to the enemy so far in the region, and soldiers guarded the customer.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
181940EDT Jul 09/182340UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 puppet soldiers killed in Pashmol, Kandahar 18/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Saturday, 18 July 2009 17:19 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> ( 18.7. 09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambsushed a ranger pick-up of the hireling army of Kabul regime in Zeray district Kandahder provincer, destroying the pick-up and killing six soldiers aboard the pick-up. The Mujahideen also took weapon and ammunitions as a booty.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  The killing of six soldiers near the center of the Directorate of buttons <Zhari>
> ...




" Five soldiers of the hireling army of Kabul Regime Killed in Kandahar 18/7/09"


> (Official English)  Saturday, 18 July 2009 11:10 Q.Y. Ahmad Kandahar
> 18.7.09) Five Soldiers of the hireling army of the Kabul regime lost their lives when Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked them in an ambush in Bizzo Chowki of Spin Bodldack District. The Mujahideen took their weapon as booty
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Killed five enemy soldiers to Kandahar highway Baldk
> ...




"2 tanks of (B)ritish invaders blew up near Lashkar Gah city 18/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroying two of the British forces near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Blew up two tanks of the British occupying forces in the area of improvised explosive devices "Bulan" near the City Center and Hkurjah Helmand province.  According to the report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device this morning (2009-07-18) in the tanks of the enemy's military machine by remote control in the region, "Nmro" Bulan, which resulted in the destruction of the tank and killing all inside.  In a similar vein, the other blew up a tank for the British improvised explosive device yesterday afternoon (2009-07-17) in the same area, when the military convoy was heading to the district center of the club.  In another news report, there were direct clashes with Assaker on occupying U.S. forces in the area of "Rukh Khan Barchaoi" Province Jermser this mandate, not up to date information on the losses to the enemy.




"A US Tank Blown up in Garamsir 18/7/09"


> (Official English)  Saturday, 18 July 2009 11:11 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> ( 18.7.09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up an American tank on patrol, killing all the crew on board, numbering 5 soldiers. After the incident, enemy helicopters airlifted the dead bodies but the destroyed tank is till lying in the area.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Destroyed tanks of the U.S. forces in improvised explosive device Jermser
> ...




"Rocket attack on base of American invaders in Kanishin, Helmand 18/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Saturday, 18 July 2009 17:20 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helamand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan launched missiles attack against a newly-established center of the American forces in Khanshin. The missiles pounded the compound of the American military center. Similarly, the report adds, an anti-mine machine of the invading American forces has been destroyed in this incident.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  Launch rockets at the Center for American forces in Kanchin
> ...




"Explosion killed 13 and wounded 8 puppet soldiers in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 18/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The explosion resulted in one dead and twenty injured in Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Causing a devastating explosion (21) people dead and wounded among the soldiers of the puppet army near Trinkot.  Was reported at the second session of the afternoon (2009-07-18) the above-mentioned loss occurred in the puppet army soldiers when an explosive device detonated powerful explosives planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of foot soldiers on a patrol in the Al "Srmargab" within the city of Trinkot.  Were killed (13) and wounded soldiers (8) other Bjrhat severe.  Among the dead officers as well.




"Big losses of enemy in Logar and Zabul 18/7/09" (English and Arabic version)


> (Official English)  Saturday, 18 July 2009 17:09 Z. Mujahid Logar
> ( 18. 7. 09) Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan based in Logar province detonated a tank of the hireling army at Pinagram area of Charkh district, Logar province. The mine tore through the tank. All four soldiers on board were killed. In another attack on Pat Kha Roghani Campaign Center, Mujahideen shelled the compound with missiles, causing great losses to the invaders.
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  The killing of four soldiers of the enemy in the mandate of the drag
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200640EDT Jul 09/201040UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Chinook shot down in Danad, Kandahar 19/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Helicopter shot down the American forces
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate dropped enemy helicopter near the Kandahar air base.  According to the report, dropped the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second of the afternoon (2009-07-19) Chinook helicopters for the U.S. troops occupied by anti-aircraft weapon in the "Khushab," the state of the air base near Kandahar, in Kandahar province, the state of Daman.  And, by the people of the region: Incal enemy fire in the helicopter immediately after the target in the air, and after a few moments fell in the northern portion of the air base, killing all the passengers were American soldiers.  The report adds: After the incident, U.S. forces bombed the area targeted by the mujahideen, including the enemy helicopter.  We must say that the mujahideen have targeted enemy helicopter from Mount "Gnd" between the "Marganikici," and "Mendozio," on the eastern side of the air base, after targeting the helicopter immediately pulled out of the mujahideen of the region.  Also yesterday, fell from a fighter jet (F .15) for the American forces in the occupied areas of the state of Konar.




"(P)owerful explosion killed and wounded many British invaders in Sangin 19/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Powerful explosions caused heavy toll of British troops in Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> A result of the successive explosions before noon today (2009-07-19) by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the "revolving glorious" Sngen in Helmand province, suffered heavy casualties the British forces.  The first explosion was in the Journal of the enemy infantry in the ears of dawn, and after the explosion detonated an explosive device in the other British soldiers who have to transport their dead and wounded in the blast in the first place.  The Mujahideen in the early hours of the morning of the tenth day Abotinen devices one after the other in the British infantry patrols.  According to the report, as a result of the four blasts kill 7 British soldiers and wounded 4 others seriously injured.  Adds the report, after heavy explosions Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on the enemy resulted in forcing the enemy forces to withdraw from the region of sheep at the end of the mujahideen attack the tapes 17 times the U.S. and large quantities of small arms bullets.  According to the latest news, Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on an army patrol in the client's five o'clock yesterday afternoon (2009-07-18) in the region, "thanked Chile" in the province, killing 4 soldiers and wounding 3 others.  In a similar context has been an armed attack on Morocco on a joint security Assaker of the occupying forces and the client named "Shaheen" in the same province, resulting in heavy losses inflicted on the enemy, but so far there is no accurate information.




"3 puppet soldiers killed in Girishk 19/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Three soldiers killed in Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The killing of three soldiers of the Army of the customer in the eighth and a half hours from Morocco yesterday (2009-07-19) When to an infantry patrol Astuget Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate.  According to the report, during the attack killed three soldiers patrol and a number of others as they flee from the area.  At the end of the struggling sheep attack weapons of the dead.




"3 tanks of Romanian invaders destroyed in Zabul 19/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three tanks of the military forces in the Romanian province of Zabul
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Destroyed three tanks, military forces of the Romanian territory on Friday (2009-07-18) in the "Tkir" balance the state of Zabul province, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated explosive charges in a military convoy of the enemy.  The result of successive heavy explosions destroyed three tanks full of the enemy, killing all 11 crew members of the Romanian soldiers.  Adds the report, after the blasts to the Mujahideen attacked the enemy soldiers who have to transport their dead to their positions, killing and wounding several others.  According to the latest news, has surrendered to police Thursday morning and one with its arms to the Mujahideen in the Shah Joy district center of this mandate.




"Attack on invader force4s in Qalat, Zabul 19/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing a result of attacks by the occupying forces in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> To the loss of material and spiritual result of enemy attacks the city of Qalat, Zabul province, the Center.  According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second session last night (2009-07-18) B missile at a building.  T in the city, where a large number of Assaker the occupying forces and the client, resulting in the destruction of the enemy status of the control tower is complete and killed 4 guards in it.  In the context of a similar attack, the Mujahideen attacked Mmathlat status (base) Assaker occupying forces at the same time, and escalated after the attack, the flames of fire from the enemy and the status of soldiers as occupiers killed 5 and wounded many others as well.  Adds the report, after the attack, the enemy fired small arms fire and heavy in the surrounding areas, but did not cause any losses mujaheddins God.




"Escape of mujahideen from prison in Zabul 14/7/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version - .pdf of entire interview, Arabic and Google English version


> As experienced by one particular Mujahideen prisoners
> Dear, dear readers have heard today through the media that the Mujahideen prisoners at the Center and the city of Qalat, Zabul province, have once again like last year actively Iradathm Alfoladip, where he had been in prison almost (35) Mujahideen Msjohnnyin the grace of God and those actively break the mujahideen the prison and took him all of these Mujahideen, and they arrived to the safe areas in peace and security ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202035EDT Jul 09/210035UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Invaders receded from Panjwai and Danad, destroyed plantations in villages 20/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> *The occupying forces into the unknown destroyed farms and fled from the area
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> By joining the news, I came back that the military strength of the enemy fleeing from the unknown state of the province of Kandahar, which was presented last Thursday to the region to launch military operations.   Correspondents to submit a Web page Chhamt report, as presented on Thursday, a massive military force of the enemy, where most of the American and Canadian troops to launch operations in the villages of the districts of Panjwayi and Dnd the state of Kandahar, a military force consisting of 85 tanks, the inclusion of mine-sweepers and bulldozers entered the area with a large planning However, the Mujahideen in the region who masterminded them being forced to withdraw methods, including Astuge enemy ambush Mujahideen in the first Slawat, targeting enemy tanks, mortar Mujahideen during the battle and violent killing of a large number of enemy soldiers, and then the convoy headed to Mount Slawat, but planted by the Mujahideen skills by special devices in the area where their improvised explosive devices detonated at the arrival of troops of the enemy infantry and armor, and the words of villagers close to the region: the killing of a large number of enemy soldiers here have been transferred by helicopter to the Kandahar air base, as the mujahideen detonated explosive devices in the tank Nakhuni enemy areas and near Chilgor Dnd, resulting in damage to the killing and injury of occupiers increased as the number of mujahideen Fajk from their homes and rooms with explosives Airoha machines and remote control, and after the arrival of soldiers to the occupiers of the inspection, the mujahideen detonated improvised explosive devices were killed, including a large number of them.   After this spiritual high losses in the enemy has been unable to obtain any result, destroyed farms and green fields Ahali bulldozers, residents say the village Nakhuni: Canadian troops destroyed seven trees were filled with grape farms by means of tracked bulldozers, and the bombing of enemy civilians, bomb room for drying grapes allegedly housing the Taliban and destroyed completely, and thus increased the anger of civilians and Crimes Following the cessation of all residents of the area in front of bulldozers enemy with courage and threatened by the collective against the occupiers if they stood on their work, and magnanimity and courage of the people, the morale of the occupiers and with the spirit of the heavy losses and win the intransigence of people pulled on their tanks to Morocco Kandahar, headquarters and returned to a sense of defeat. He said a resident of the province of Panjwayi Chhamt Web: During the clashes, which lasted three days Mujahed cite only one and wounded three others wounded, while the number of deaths and injuries to dozens of the enemy.*




"Two Enemy copters downed and 35 Military Personnel Killed 19/7/09"


> Sunday, 19 July 2009 03:12
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Kunar report that a Chaniot helicopter of the enemy was shot down with Z-k-1 anti aircraft gun when it was carrying emergency assistance to Nari district. The copter crashed at Zangal mountains. Another helicopter of the enemy Mi-8 was shot down in Khushab village, Kandahar province. The helicopter caught fire after it was hit. It returned to the airport and crashed there. Similarly, Mujahideen have attacked Agam district headquarters of Nangarhar province. Bak district headquarter of Khust province also came under the attack of Mujahideen. No casualties have been caused to Mujahideen in these attacks.




"Three American cargo aircraft are damaged by rockets in Kandahar 20/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Burning from the attack by three aircraft missiles
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details, a mujahideen of the Islamic state at the eighth and one quarter of the morning 20-07-2009 rockets at the airport of Kandahar, resulting in the burning of three aircraft of the type of the American Cargo, which was parked at the airport.  According to reports, a rocket landed on a large military aircraft to the American forces that had been parked near the airport terminal.  After an explosion and the aircraft Incal two other fires in the vicinity of the aircraft, where Djanha is visible from a distance.  It should be mentioned that yesterday Mujahideen shot down a Chinook helicopter of the U.S. forces in the region, "Khushab" near the air base, killing all U.S. soldiers there.  We must say that the destruction of helicopters and jets, the U.S. forces occupied part of a new series of tactical operations by the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, the occupying forces Istuget severely disrupted.




"Tank of American invaders blew up near Lashkar Gah 20/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroyed tanks of the U.S. forces for an explosive device near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew at only a quarter of the seventh morning 20-07-2009 tank to the American forces while the enemy patrol was passing from the "bond of Bagh" Department Naoh near the city of Hkurjah Hmlnd in the state.  Carried out the attack by an explosive device was a remote-controlled, resulting in the destruction of the tank, killing all on board, and the transfer of the enemy after the attack killed about their helicopters, and tanks are still scorched in the incident.  It is among the dead, an Afghan interpreter.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211905EDT Jul 09/212305UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on supply convoy in Maiwand, Kandahar 20/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a convoy of eight cars and take advantage of the enemy in the last three Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday 2009-07-20 armed attack on the convoy Alojstep of the American forces that were heading to the mandate of the Directorate of Meond Hmlnd in the state of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of eight cars to the enemy, and take advantage of the last three.  According to reports, the armed attack carried out yesterday afternoon between the "Sfozo" and "Khak-Gobain" on the road to Kandahar, Herat, which resulted in the destruction of (5) trucks, financing, and (3) vehicles of the type of hip Box, and the struggling sheep (3) trucks, other financing, which was carrying food and about their driving.  Were killed (5) the maintenance of the convoy, was found dead on the Mujahideen, and was (7) Other serious surgery.  The weapons of the dead sheep Mujahideen as well.




"Killing 10 British soldiers in 2 sever explosions in Sinjin <Sangin> in the province of Helmand 21/07/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 10 British soldiers killed in two powerful explosions Province Sngen
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 21/7/2009
> The deaths and injuries among the British troops before noon today in the Helmand province Sngen state.  According to reports, signed by the dead and wounded among the British occupiers, when entered in the early Tuesday morning to Togi Bsroan the castle in the province in order to operations against the mujahideen.  Successive blasts in the extreme, a (10) British soldiers on the spot, and a number of others injured.




"Attack on base of American invaders in Kanishin, Helmand 20/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Assaker attack on the status of U.S. forces in Kanchin
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state this afternoon (2009-07-20) status (Pace) Askar near the building of U.S. forces in Helmand province Kanchin.  According to the report, during the attack, bombs fell Alhawan at the center of the enemy, causing loss of material and spiritual enemy.  After the attack, the bombing of enemy bombs, heavy weapons surrounding areas, but did not cause any loss of the mujahideen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2009)

Voice of Jihad's English site offline for the moment - more, as I can find it again.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231950EDT Jul 09/232350 Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 23-07-09"


> (….)
> *An American invader army Tank destroyed in Helmand *
> Tuesday 21-07-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a tank of the invading US army when a military caravan was heading towards Nad Ali district of Helmand province. The tank has completely been destroyed and its crew were killed. Similarly, Mujahideen targeted two American terrorists in Navi district, in Shamlan area when they were standing in front of their military contingent. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241705EDT Jul 09/242105UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(E)xplosions killed and wounded 10 invaders in Kandahar 24/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Seed explosions killed ten soldiers and wounding occupiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and eight soldiers as occupiers morning (2009-07-24) in two separate buttons to boycott the state of Kandahar.  According to the report, was the first explosion at the seventh morning, near the center of this province, when the occupiers in the functions of patrol in the area.  A result of the blast killed two foreign soldiers on the spot.  Was also the second blast in the ninth hour of the morning foot patrol in the occupying forces on the road to the Makoano this province, when troops were trying to damage the enemy in the improvised explosive devices.  Result of this explosion, killing three soldiers as occupiers on the spot and injured five others wounded.




"6 vehicles of supply convoy destroyed in Kandahar 24/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Mujahideen destroyed six vehicles in the logistics Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked on Friday (2009-07-23) armed attack on a convoy of enemy logistical operations that began with victory on the highway in the region of Kandahar, Herat Province Sfozo Meond in Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of 6 trucks were heading for the logistics to the mandate of Herat.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush, destroyed 3 cars Toyota Saraf also the security of the convoy, soldiers, and killed 6 soldiers, as well as four others were seriously injured.  And, by the people of the region: the scorched wreckage of the six trucks, three of which type of Trella and petrol tanks do not remain part of the road.  Adds the report, during the attack sheep Mujahideen weapons and missions soldiers dead, and God did not cause any loss of the mujahideen.




"Five Foreign Soldiers Killed in Zeray <Zhari> District 23/7/09"


> Friday, 24 July 2009 11:35 Q. Y. Ahmadi
> ( 24.7. 09) In two separate explosions, five soldiers were killed. The first explosion occurred when the enemy soldiers were on foot patrol nears the center of Zeray district. Two soldiers were killed. A second blast on Makwano road of Zeray district, killed. three soldiers. The invaders were trying to defuse a mine when it exploded. No casualties to the Mujahideen are reported.




" An American Tank was destroyed in Helmand 24/7/09"


> Friday, 24 July 2009 15:42 Q.Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> 24.7.09) An American tank was destroyed by a planted mine when it was returning from Garamsir to Marchi district. All the crew on board were killed. Similarly, two British soldiers on foot patrol were killed by a mine blast in Mussa Kalla district, Yateem Chi area.




"Losses of enemy in Musa Qala and Garmser 24/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Casualties in the ranks of the enemy in the Musa Qala and Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> News by a hyphen, at the second session only slightly from mid-night yesterday (2009-07-24) The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up armored vehicles to U.S. troops when an improvised explosive device enemy military convoy on its way in the region, "Cingsk" from the province about Jermser Marjh in the state of Helmand.  Killing all on board the armored soldiers, and military helicopters arrived to the arena of the enemy immediately after the accident, the explosion, and carried their dead.  In a separate report was another massive explosion Angelizin infantry soldiers on Friday in the "Etemjh" Province of Musa Qala, the mandate itself, which resulted in the death of (2) and wounding (3) other soldiers surgery severe.




"Head of customs is arrested in Nimroz 24/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> President of the families of the state customs Nimroz
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate gave a five o'clock in the afternoon yesterday (2009-07-23) arrested the head of customs and any one of Nimroz / Bacha Agha, said when he was traveling from province Keshrod this mandate to the district Dlaram in a taxi.  Following the capture of the President mentioned the transfer of the Mujahideen to a safe place and will govern the Mujahideen Shura Council, on the determination of this mandate.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
251705EDT Jul 09/252105UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 25-07-2009"


> *At least 22 British invader army and NATO terrorists Killed in Helmand *
> Saturday 25-07-2009, in a mine explosion at Sangain district bazaar, Mujahideen destroyed a military pick-up, killing six terrorists including their officers. In another explosion at Charkhayano Manda, nine British invader army terrorists were killed and a number of them injured. The British terrorists were leaving their outpost when the incident occurred. Mujahideen forced a foreign military convoy to retreat which was heading to the center of the Sangin district. Mujahideen ambushed on the convoy at several places on the way. In another explosion on a vehicle, in Qala Bust, near Lash kar Gah, the provincial center, where an enemy vehicle was on patrol, the enemy lost seven terrorists. Another explosion hunted down enemy tanks in Ba Ba Ji area in Helmand province. A number of foreign terrorists were killed in these blasts. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260755EDT Jul 09/261155UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of 2 military vehicles of the enemy near Lakshargah in the province of Helmand 25/07/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy near Hkurjah <Lashkar Gah>
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/7/2009
> Destroyed in the ten o'clock this morning a military tank of British forces in the occupied Chah Mirza to boycott the club on the outskirts of the Hkurjah Center of Helmand province, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the enemy.  Which was the result of the explosion with a remote control, the British burned a tank, killing all inside.  According to another report, the killing of seven members of the police yesterday afternoon near the camp Mkrobat mayor in the northern portion of the City Center and Hkurjah Helmand province when their vehicle detonated a mine planted RENGER by the Mujahideen.  After the explosion, cordoned off the area and the enemy soldiers were dead to the status of the state, leaving the car destroyed in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270630EDT Jul 09/271030UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 26-07-2009"


> (....)
> 
> * 7 NATO invader army terrorists Killed in Helmand*
> Sunday 26-07-2009, according to reports received from Helmand, the invading foreign forces were trying to sit in wait for the Mujahideen and attack them on arrival but a mine planted by Mujahideen earlier took a heavy toll of the invaders. Seven foreign terrorists are reported to have been killed in this explosion and three injured.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272030EDT Jul 09/280030UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols 27-07-2009"


> (....)
> 
> * Mujahideen Destroy 2 tanks of American invaders in Helmand *
> Monday 27-07-2009, In Marja district of Helmand province, an American invaders tank was destroyed as a result of mine explosion, killing all the crew. In another blast just two hours later, an American invaders tank was destroyed. Five terrorists were killed in this incident. As usual, American helicopters airlifted the dead bodies.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> ...




"(M)urder and causing serious injury occupiers in the state of the Arghandab Kandahar " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> To the loss of killed and serious injury in the five o'clock this afternoon the troops in the occupied province CHAR rate Arghandab in Kandahar province when their patrol Astuget Mujahedeen to an Islamic Emirate.  According to the report, during the attack on the enemy tanks, missile, killing all inside, all.  With the attack and direct clashes that lasted almost one hour, killing seven soldiers as occupiers.  God did not cause any kind of losses Mujahideen heroes in the attack.




"3 destroyed tanks of the U.S. forces in Afghanistan in Jermser <Garmsir>" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed three tanks of the occupying U.S. forces yesterday afternoon due 2009-07-25 explosions in the village area Hrato Myanpstei Jermser in the province of Helmand.  Says that the local mujahideen were heavy explosions in the tanks when they were the enemy in an attempt to launch ground operations against the Mujahideen in the region.  Result explosions destroyed three tanks full of the enemy, killing all the crew, where the Americans were taken by helicopter to their position, and the tanks are still in the devastated region.  According to another report, the battle with U.S. troops in the region's best cold Aghahosseini the same province, killing 5 soldiers of the enemy and wounding many others wounded.  At the end of the battle, which lasted a whole hour, 2 wounded mujahideen wounded.




"6 U.S. soldiers killed in Zabul Shenqui state" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, killed 6 U.S. soldiers as occupiers in the ninth hour of the morning (2009-07-26) When the tank blew up the patrol in the occupied area of the citadel, the ancient province of Zabul Shenqui state.  According to the report, when the device was destroyed after controlling for the tank is full, where the enemy was withdrawing to the positions rope.  Adds the report, after the explosion and the enemy usually Khsp, arrested on a number of innocent people accused of the blast and taken to their prisoners.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282050EDT Jul 09/290050UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 28-07-2009"


> (….)
> 
> *At least 5 American, 7 British, 5 NATO and 11 puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand*
> Tuesday 28-07-2009, in Nad Ali district of Helmand province, an American invaders tank was blown up. All the crew were killed. Another patrolling party of the American terrorists tripped on a mine in Bakhtary village, Kajaki district. Five American terrorists were killed. Mujahideen took their weapon as booty.
> ...




"(H)eavy losses inflicted on the enemy in two districts in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Suffered heavy losses in the provinces of the enemy and Marjh Kanchin in Helmand.  According to detail, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device planted in a military tank to the American forces occupied the third hour of the afternoon yesterday (2009-07-26) worshipers of Allah in the Gulf Province Marjh, resulting in the destruction of the tank and kill all the American soldiers there.  And two hours after the accident, the other blew up a tank of the enemy's improvised explosive device in the time of shunt Naoh the vicinity of this province, the province, resulting in the destruction of enemy tanks and five soldiers were killed by the occupiers.  After the explosions, American forces arrived in helicopters to the area and taken to their dead soldiers, and destroyed tanks remain in the region until the end of the day.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291950EDT Jul 09/292350UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"An American Helicopter Shot Down in Shah Walikot Kandahar 29/7/09"


> Wednesday, 29 July 2009 17:08 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideeen of the Islamic Emirate shot down an American military helicopter at Chinar naw area of Shah Wali Kut district. As Mujshideen closed Kandahar –Uruzgan highway, the enemy tried to open the highway but faced resistance from Mujahideen. Severe fighting erupted which continued for three hours. Shells of mortars destroyed two tanks of the enemy while two tanks were destroyed by mine explosion. All the crew of the tanks has been killed. The report adds, the crashed helicopter is still in the area.




"Two British Tanks Destroyed in Baba Ji, Helmand 29/7/09"


> Wednesday, 29 July 2009 17:21 Q. Y Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed two British tanks by a mine explosion at Ba Ba Ji area, near the provincial center Lash kar Gah. All the crew was killed. This is amidst the reports that the British army based in Helmand have announced that most parts of Helamnd were under their control


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302010EDT Jul 09/310010UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Missile Strike Hit Kandahar Airport 30/7/09"


> Thursday, 30 July 2009 Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan pounded Kandahar airport, which is the second largest center of the invading army. Four missiles hit inside the airport, which had material loss and soul casualties for the invaders. The enemy responded by firing heavy weapons but there is no loss to the Mujahideen. Last week in a similar attack, the enemy lost three planes but the invaders acknowledged of only one plane having been damaged.




"Three Soldiers were killed in Zabul 30/7/09"


> Thursday, 30 July 2009 10:31
> Three soldiers of the hireling army of the Kabul The hireling army troops were escorting the invading foreign troops when they fell prey to a mine explosion. A number of them were injured in the blast. administration were killed on Kabul- Kandahar highway.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311815EDT Jul 09/312215UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Next attack on airport in Kandahar 31/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack on the Kandahar airport again
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at almost the same in the evening yesterday (2009-07-31) missile on the Kandahar airport, where thousands of American soldiers and the British.  According to the local mujahideen, during the attack, two rockets landed on the airport terminal, resulting in damage to material and spiritual, but the enemy did not have information on the exact numbers.  It should be noted that it had been a similar attack on the airport this evening, the day before yesterday.




"2 border policemen killed in Gorak, Kandahar 31/7/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two border police in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate early this morning (2009-07-31) two explosive devices in two cars of the type of RENGER border police in the area of client management Balaboti Chorok state of Kandahar province.  According to the report, first detonated a car from a police type RENGER improvised explosive device at the ninth morning, when it was in the case of out of status.  The blast destroyed a car and killing the enemy by 6 policemen.  Adds the report, an hour after the blast, the car again to the police when a roadside improvised explosive device that was carrying the bodies of dead soldiers in the first explosion.  A result of the second blast killed two policemen and wounded six others injured




" Regarding the American process of elections to mislead the Afghans" -  .pdf version at non-terrorist page


> ".... If any one participates in the election, it will be tantamount to helping a wrongdoer in his wrongdoing and mischief making .... Mujahideen should take every measure to impede this squalid process. They should launch operations against the enemy centers, should prevent people from participating in the election and close all main and secondary roads for governmental and private transportation one day prior to the election and inform the people accordingly ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, July  2009*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Available in .pdf format here

*HIGHLIGHTS*
•	Taliban statements monitored during July 2009 claimed responsibility for at least 15 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced the death of 5 soldiers during this period.
•	Four (4) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in July 2009, compared to an average of 8.1 such reports per month since October 2008.
•	Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 12.64 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (354 alleged by Taliban vs. 28 reported by Canada).


----------

